# ~!Pokemon: TBT Version!~



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

*LATEST NEWS*





-Trikki made some supporter userbars, thanks dude!-
-Finished up the Underground Forest, check it out on page 
http://www.youtube.com/v/gk-v5Uv04Sk&feature=related=6&autoplay=1
*Legal Facts*:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Pokemon is distributed by Nintendo and I do not say that I claim Nintendo

The tile edit I use is not owned by me and I did not make it.  Credit to Green charizard for it.

The sprites I use are property of whack a hack.com .</div>

*F.A.Q*




<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*What is this?: I'm going to try to make a Pokemon game based off TBT occurances, events, and of course the community.

Why do you want to do this?: Well, for one thing it's summer and usually after I get active for like 3 hours I get bored as heck, this game should occupy my spare time.

Wow, CAN I BE IN IT?: Well, it depends.  Say you want to be a gym leader or something I'll think about it.  Thinking about it doesn't exactly mean you'll be in it, remember there are 8 Gym Leaders, 1 Champion (Please don't request to be champion by the way.), 4 Elite four members, and 1 Rival.  So that means 14-15 spots.  Of course if you want to be a trainer or be a NPC Cameo that's perfectly fine. 


Hm... sounds cool.  Why aren't you letting anyone be a champion?: Well, when I see someone who's dedicated to this project (In other words, helps me, uses the supporting signature a lot, helps take control of the thread, ect.) become the champion  .

How are you going to do this?: With the power of online tools.

Where can you find these tools?: Ok, this isn't on subject so google it or something. kthx.

Ok, so I know I want to be a gym leader, is there a form I should sign?: Yup. Down below on the second post are the forms for each class/trainer type.*
_________________________________________________*Ok, so now you get the idea of this pokemon game right?  Well if you're interested in helping me or want to at least get some tips on what I do to make my games then let me know  .  By the way, when you request to be a trainer, I'll put the trainer you want to be (Depending on the level of your pokemon) in a part of the game where the other trainer's pokemon levels will be similar.*</div>

The game's story:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Deep within the islands of the Kinjii region, there has been said to be a legendary pokemon that can destroy everything in it's path, said to have destroyed towns and other things similar, this gets evil teams excited, to be more exact Team Rocket and Galactic are interested in this pokemon,  Team Rocket wants it for lots of cash, while Team Galactic can use it to take over the planet.  But a little kid named "Teezu" (Referred to as "TeeBee" by his friends and family) is trying to stop them... but how?  So he decides to learn how to become a pokemon master.  But who could this pokemon be, why is Teezu stopping them? You'll have to play when it releases *Either in late September or Winter Break.*</div>

*Complete Pokemon Locations*:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> COMING SOON!!! </div>

*Guide for this game*:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> COMING SOON!!! </div>

*Event Pokemon*:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Articuno, Moltres, and Zapdos are obtainable via egg, but where can they be found?!_________________________________________________
Latios and Latias are through Event tickets</div>

*Question of the day*




<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">How many caves should there be?
-1
-2
-3
-More than 4, I love caves.</div>

*Support Userbars/Icons/Avatars:*




<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	
	



```
[IMG][url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7234323/1/]http://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo135/Nikoking/userbar.png[/IMG][/url]
```






_________________________________________________


```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7234323/1/][img]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/trikki146/tbtweezing.jpg[/img][/url]
```


_________________________________________________


```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7234323/1/][img]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/trikki146/NidoBar.jpg[/img][/url]
```


_________________________________________________


```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7234323/1/][img]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/trikki146/duskullbar.jpg[/img][/url]
```









```
[img]http://i28.tinypic.com/13z65pv.png[/img]
```

ZOMG SUPPORTER BARS ftw

Feel free to make some, you'll be payed TBT bells  . </div>

*Game Pictures:*




<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. </div>


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

*Application Forms:

*



			
				Normal Trainer said:
			
		

> *What Class?:
> Pokemon?:
> Name?:
> Your text?:*






			
				Gym Leader said:
			
		

> *Name:
> Pokemon?:
> What monotype gym do you want to have?:
> How many gym trainers?:
> ...






			
				The bad guy admin and boss said:
			
		

> *Name?:
> Pokemon?:
> Text?:
> Character Details:*


_________________________________________________

Support signatures:






```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7234323/1/][IMG]http://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo135/Nikoking/blastoisesupportingsig.png[/IMG][/url]
```


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

Character Roster:
Rival:
Gym Leaders:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">1. Horus (Pedobear) - Normal
2. Ryan - Water
3. Andyrew - Grass
4. cryingdarkness (Known as Pally to some people.) - Ghost
5. Crashman - Ice 
6. john102 - Fighting
7. Trikki  - Poison
8. AndyB  - Dark/Fire</div>

Professor: beehdaubs 

Bad Guy Admin: RockmanEXE (Sorry Miku, I just thought Rockman would love this position.)
Mysterious Guy who occasionally appears: Bacon Boy
Team rocket admin: AverageSean


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Don't forget the evil leader in the evil group if you're gonna add one.

This is a pretty good idea.

 My best guy friend makes games too, and he just made this Pokemon game too, with my ideas. He combined it with Grand Theft Auto too, so it's going to be fun once he gives it to me when school starts.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Don't forget the evil leader in the evil group if you're gonna add one.
> 
> This is a pretty good idea.
> 
> My best guy friend makes games too, and he just made this Pokemon game too, with my ideas. He combined it with Grand Theft Auto too, so it's going to be fun once he gives it to me when school starts.


Ok, I put the bad guy leader on the form list.  And cool about your friend.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 16, 2009)

Normal trainer/bad guy
What Class?:
Pokemon?:5 ludicolo and a sudowoodo
Name?:Caleb, mirror B's biggest fan
Your text?:You cant stop these moves


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 16, 2009)

Name: Harrison
Pokemon?: GARCHOMP, DRAGONITE, CHARIZARD, SALAMENCE, GYARRADOS,
What monotype gym do you want to have?: Dragon/Fire
How many gym trainers?: 4
What Number gym leader do you want to be?: 7
Text?: First : ... | Last Pokemon : Hmm... | Defeat : Well Done... | After : ...
Badge Name?: Kin Badge
Character Details: Tall, Quiet, Barely Talks,


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 16, 2009)

_trainer type:_normal trainer, not to early or too late in the game

What Class?:can i be this guy?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or any other old guy with a mustache?
Pokemon?: cyndaquil,Gengar,charmander
Name?:iPodawesum
Your text?:Eheheh. Wanna Battle?
_defeat text:_Ehh....good job.
_victory text:_ ehh...heh..heheh..looks like i win.
afterbattle text: Ehheh. your young and have a good fight in ya'.keep up the training and you'll turn out great.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 16, 2009)

what about elite four? can I be elite four? or is that too important for me?


What Class?: elite four! fourth one plz! (if not, psychic.)
Pokemon?: Luxray, Butterfree (shiny if possible), Gengar, wooper, flygon =)
Name?: Cy
Your text?: / meet: ... ... ...   ...you... ...can't. / last pkmn: ... no... / lost: ... ... this is it... ... 
after text: ... go on, the game wont finish itself...  ...!
strogest pokemon= look at siggy.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 16, 2009)

What Class: Ace trainer
Pokemon: grotle, lombre
Your text: 
battle: ...eh?
battle win: ah... you win... I don't care anymore...
battle lose: ....wait what?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

The class is the kind of trainer, Like Cool trainer, Bug catcher, etc.


----------



## Slyfy (Jul 16, 2009)

Sounds great! I'd love to be in it!

What Class?: PI (If possible)
Pokemon?: Riolu, Elekid
Name?: Slyfy
Your text?: Prepare to get PWNED!


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> Sounds great! I'd love to be in it!
> 
> What Class?: PI (If possible)
> Pokemon?: Riolu, Elekid
> ...


Wow, I can't believe it, someone who's a trainer that doesn't have really strong pokemon  .  You sir deserve a medal XP.

And also, you guys all know Gym leaders have a main pokemon (their highest level one.) so I think you should list your top pokemon.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 16, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Slyfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh..i was gonna have low levels but i changed then to my fav pokemon.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 16, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I chose Wooper... that's unevolved at least I just chose my fav. five.


----------



## Slyfy (Jul 16, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Slyfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess we need some weak trainers, I think I'm perfectly suitable for that position.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 16, 2009)

What Class?: Fisherman
Pokemon?: Surskit, Chinchou, Staryu
Name?: Banana
Your text?:
Before Battle: I like chicken nugget flavoured milkshakes.
Lost Battle: You.. beat me!?! I need to drown my sorrows in chicken nuggety goodness.
After Battle: *slurp*


----------



## Zachary (Jul 16, 2009)

What Class?:It doesn't matter
Pokemon?:Charmander, Haunter
Name?:Zack
Your text?:
Want some Cake?
Win: The Cake is a LIE!
Defeat: The Cake is a LIE!

Edit: added after text.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 16, 2009)

NikoKing.
please go check my first post. thank you!
edit:im trying to think of name suggestions to help you out.
how about
Pokemon: Bell Tree Version, or for short Pokemon:Bell Tree.
add the ''the'' in the game title adds too much and is unnecessary.
and the title screen could be a pixel version of a bell tree with three bags.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 16, 2009)

I pmed you my idea.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 16, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I pmed you my idea.


thats no fun.
JK.
but it would be nice to hear your ideas.


----------



## Away236 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Bad guy admin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Bad guy admin said:
			
		

> *Name?: Fireman
> Pokemon?: Charizard, Blaziken, Arcanine, Infernape, Houndoom
> Text?: I'm flaming hot.
> Character Details:A boss, but not as strong as elite four.*


_________________________________________________


----------



## AndyB (Jul 16, 2009)

What class: Basic Trainer
Pokemon: Charmeleon, Sneasel, Zubat, Poliwhirl
Name: AndyB
Your text: Begining- "Hey! How about we kick up some dust and have a battle?"
Win- "Haha, better luck next time."
Lose- "Wow, you really do kick up a storm! Well done."
After message- "You fought well! Maybe we can fight again sometime?"


----------



## Suaure (Jul 16, 2009)

I WANT TO BE A POKEMON THAT ONLY KNOWS SPLASH (like magicarp XD)


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> NikoKing.
> please go check my first post. thank you!
> edit:im trying to think of name suggestions to help you out.
> how about
> ...


Ok I'll check the first post you made  .


----------



## Horus (Jul 16, 2009)

Name: Pedobear
Pokemon?: Doesn't matter
What monotype gym do you want to have?: Doesn't matter
How many gym trainers?: Doesn't matter, has long has they're the school girl sprites
What Number gym leader do you want to be?: Brock? not to sure
Text?: Too old, do not want
Badge Name?: Rapebadge!
Character Details: Is actually a pedophile 

Kinda vague but you get the idea


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Name: Pedobear
> Pokemon?: Doesn't matter
> What monotype gym do you want to have?: Doesn't matter
> How many gym trainers?: Doesn't matter, has long has they're the school girl sprites
> ...


lol, I think I'd be too lazy to make a pedobear sprite for this hack but I could try....


----------



## Horus (Jul 16, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'd be great ;D

Just for the lulz really


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, pedobear is a gym leader?  I think it would heck funny if the trainers in his/her/it's gym should all be kid trainers.


----------



## Horus (Jul 16, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I picked it ;D

Or if you prefer pedobear could have his own gang of "Collectors" and you'd have to take them down like team rocket


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 16, 2009)

Class: Normal trainer, hiking guy type person, someone you'd meet later in the game.
Pokemon: Snorlax, other Pokemon optional.
Name: Robert
Text meeting: I can't believe a kid like you has come this far!
Text defeat: You've shown me how it's done!
Text victory: A kid like you isn't ready to fight the big boys yet.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh crap, I forgot, you know when you beat a trainer they say a message or something?  I'd like to know what they would say after guys.


----------



## Zachary (Jul 16, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Oh crap, I forgot, you know when you beat a trainer they say a message or something?  I'd like to know what they would say after guys.


I went back and edited mine.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 16, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Oh crap, I forgot, you know when you beat a trainer they say a message or something?  I'd like to know what they would say after guys.


Alright, I went back and edited mine.


----------



## Pear (Jul 16, 2009)

Name?: Perry
    Pokemon?: Empoleon, Wailord, Shiny Rayquaza, Gyrados, Lucario, Blaziken,
    Text?: Die n00b! Lololololol.
Afterwards: If I won: Lololololol! You just got pwnt! If I lost: Lolwut?
    Character Details: Make me look cool!   
Class: Strong trainer, not gym leader


----------



## Horus (Jul 16, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Oh crap, I forgot, you know when you beat a trainer they say a message or something?  I'd like to know what they would say after guys.


Make up something pervy

can't think of anything atm


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about "Meh, I hate battling now.  Time to get back into what pedophiles like me do!"


----------



## Horus (Jul 16, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking something like "Where's Misty when you need her...?"


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfection.   .  I think I'll use that.


----------



## Horus (Jul 16, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;D


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 16, 2009)

Upate: Added a poll for the starters!


----------



## Pear (Jul 16, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd.


----------



## Horus (Jul 17, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Misty = another gym leader and more widely known, but that works too I suppose


----------



## Ricano (Jul 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Oh crap, I forgot, you know when you beat a trainer they say a message or something?  I'd like to know what they would say after guys.


kk edited


----------



## Pear (Jul 17, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pero Mayo es mas caliente que misty. :3


----------



## Horus (Jul 17, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well May is incredibly sexy and wish I still had a picture with her, Dawn, and Misty but cmon


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Niko, I'd like to be a gym leader if possible... but if a ton of people want to be a gym leader and you're having a hard time choosing I'm ok being a normal trainer too. 




			
				Gym Leader said:
			
		

> *Name:* Fang  _(Because my Pokemon all have sharp teeth )_
> *Pokemon?:* Omastar, Gyardos, Feraligatr
> *What monotype gym do you want to have?:* Water
> *How many gym trainers?:* 2
> ...






			
				Normal Trainer said:
			
		

> *What Class?:* I don't know what this means
> *Pokemon?:* Same as above, maybe pre-evolved form of Feraligatr though.
> *Name?:* Fang
> *Your text?:* Same as above


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 17, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Niko, I'd like to be a gym leader if possible... but if a ton of people want to be a gym leader and you're having a hard time choosing I'm ok being a normal trainer too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... nice choice, this gym leader has a unique personality.  I think Fang could be a gym leader for sure.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha awesome 

I wanted to do something different. mission accomplished


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 17, 2009)

about the starters... If its possible to create "new" pokemon, I've made up starters... just a though they even have evolutions if possible.


----------



## marioboy19 (Jul 17, 2009)

What Class?:school kid
Pokemon?:abra, shinx, kirlia
Name?:nathan
Your text?:i'm on a winning streak!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 17, 2009)

Name: Moose Man And Mega Monkey (DOUBLE BATTLE!)
Pokemon: Stantler and Primeape
Saying thingy: THE M AVENGERS SHALL PWN YOU!


Edit: Moose Man is me. and Mega Monkey is my GF, so, make it accordingly.


----------



## Conor (Jul 17, 2009)

Hmmm Scienist?

    What Class?: Scientist
    Pokemon?: Grovyle, Rayquaza, Pet Mudkip.
    Name?: Scientist Conor
    Your text?:According to my calculations you're going to lose!


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 17, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Name: Moose Man And Mega Monkey (DOUBLE BATTLE!)
> Pokemon: Stantler and Primeape
> Saying thingy: THE M AVENGERS SHALL PWN YOU!
> 
> ...


If it's a double battle then I'll have to do a Hoenn engine which I'm not a big fan of personally  .

EDIT: GAH!  These programs are annoying the heck out of me.  I might quit if I can't make progress  .


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Don't quit!!! We're all counting on you! If I was familiar with this kind of stuff, I'd sure help out.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 17, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I'll try most of tomorrow to figure them out.  If I can't then sadly it'll have to go to waste.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=( ok we're all (where's everybody else?) rootin for ya.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 17, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yus
niko, you can do it!


----------



## Horus (Jul 17, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUSE YOUTUBE NIK0!!!

IT R RESOURCE NO?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 17, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol,  I did use it.  It's just this program I need won't work  .


----------



## Horus (Jul 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REINSTALL THAT WHOR-ABLE PROGRAM ;D


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 17, 2009)

LOOK AT MY FIRST POST PLZ...

you just ignoored it :/


----------



## Horus (Jul 17, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> LOOK AT MY FIRST POST PLZ...
> 
> you just ignoored it :/


BECAUSE T'S RIDICULOUS AND UNCREATIVE

GET BANNED *censored.4.0*


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 17, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooohh snap. lol


----------



## Horus (Jul 17, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He got told, because he deserves it


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 17, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW NIKOKING YOUR REALLY A DOWNSID NOW... owait... your horus... go away...


----------



## Horus (Jul 17, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STILL UNCREATIVE, WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU SAW A PEDO GYM LEADER, ORITE NEVER


BTW I HATE THE FREAKING ENTER KEY


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 17, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok calm down... we don't want this thread to get locked before the game's started...


----------



## Horus (Jul 17, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OBNOXIOUS WALRUS AT 2:25 AM IS OBNOXIOUS :3


I'll go to sleep...


----------



## chubsterr (Jul 17, 2009)

if ur still going through with this

What Class?:Erm normal trainer/anything
Pokemon?pikachu charmander bulbasaur pidgeot butterfree squirtle
Name?:Ash ketchup
Your text?:Mustard fails

btw do u like plan on giving everyone a copy of the game or ur just gona video it or what?


----------



## Ricano (Jul 17, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl
yus u need to recharge your pedo batteries


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 17, 2009)

its 5:30 PM here...


----------



## Horus (Jul 17, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> its 5:30 PM here...


TIME PARADOX 

OH NOEZ

Ok at post below this, but it would've just ended up me being banned again which would fulfill your wish


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 17, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No im in australia... now im over what just happened so lets not get this topic locked ok?


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 17, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed! I'd say lets think of more ideas but I don't want Niko to be overwhelmed... yet.


----------



## Horus (Jul 17, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea

Name?: BAWS
Pokemon?: Pending, but I'm thinking that it would be a level 5 Ho-oh or something
Text?: ...LIEK A BAWS
Character Details: IZ DA BAWS


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 17, 2009)

i still want him to look at my thing :\


----------



## Horus (Jul 17, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> i still want him to look at my thing :\


ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jul 17, 2009)

Can I be a guy you randomly see walking around in different places and if you talk to me, I send a Dragonite and Blaziken out? 
I wanna choose move sets... o=


----------



## Orange (Jul 17, 2009)

*What Class?:* Bug Catcher
*Pokemon?:* Weedle
*Name?:* Orange (_hehe_)
*Your text?:* Yay, I caught a Weedle! It will be my best friend!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 17, 2009)

Secret Trainer

What Class?: Secret
Pokemon?: Salamence, Snorunt, Dratini, Pikachu, Metang
Name?: Rockman
Your text?:
Before battle: I see you've made it this far ... Nothing has stopped you from finding me? Have you simply just lost your way inside of this cave? ... You expect a battle now. So be it. </battle starts>

Lost (in battle): I've doubted your skills when I first saw you. Never judge a book by it's cover.

After battle: I must say, you are quite the trainer. I'm glad to have met you. I'll be in Lavaridge Town if you need me. </uses Escape Rope.>


----------



## Poring (Jul 17, 2009)

What Class?: Lass Trainer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pokemon?: Azurill and Igglybuff and Togepi 










Name?oring

(Encounter) text?: Im the Strongest trainer in Floaroma Town the town of flowers!

(Lost in battle) text: No! my baby Pokemon!

Pokedollars i give: 3000$

(After Battle) Text: I guess i wasn't strong enough, Well See you later!





*If its possible can i be a rival trainer to the main character?*


----------



## John102 (Jul 17, 2009)

erm guys, no trainers have legendaries, that would make the game soooo unrealistic, let's try to keep the legends out of trainers hands please?


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 17, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> What Class?: Fisherman
> Pokemon?: Surskit, Chinchou, Staryu
> Name?: Banana
> Your text?:
> ...


^ I edited my post.

&Seriously guys, you're trying to make yourselves way too strong. Not even the elite four would be as strong as some of the wacky trainers you're coming up with v_v


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 17, 2009)

Niko, are you doing animations with the trainers like in Platinum?


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 17, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Niko, are you doing animations with the trainers?


I'd imagine he's just edited the trainers that are already build into the game. He's not exactly an advanced game maker


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 17, 2009)

Bad leader/boss (I added some extra stuff.

Name?: Miku
Pokemon?: (Lvls up to you) Flygon, Heracross, Gardevoir, Espeon, Umbreon
Text?: You've come all this way. Heh. But, that doesn't mean you can beat us. For now, I'll make you pay for your good deeds! (battle starts)
Character Details: Has really long blue hair (check my signature), tall, skinny, talks a lot
Text When The Trainer Loses: I have defeated you! Ha!
Text When The Trainer Wins: No! It can't be!
After battle (When you win): You are a very clever Trainer, you have beaten me. But when we meet again, I'm sure I'll defeat you. Here. (Gives very rare Pokeball?)


----------



## PaJami (Jul 17, 2009)

Could I be a Pokemon, or would that be too hard?


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 17, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, it's just that, I made this sprite edit of Volkner, and from the sheet that I got it from, he has 3 stances. I figured that if he has 3 stances, and D/P had no animated trainers, Platinum had them. So I wanted to know if he just needs one of them edited or should I do the entire thing.





See?

Also, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <-----No stealing >_> He's mah trainer!


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 17, 2009)

What Class?: fisherman 
Pokemon?: Magikarp, Magikarp, Magikarp, Magikarp, Magikarp
Name?: Cornymikey
Your text?: It's time to face the power of my ultimate splash attack!


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 17, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> What Class?: fisherman
> Pokemon?: Magikarp, Magikarp, Magikarp, Magikarp, Magikarp
> Name?: Cornymikey
> Your text?: *It's time to face the power of my ultimate splash attack!*


Your text wins today sir.


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 17, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. 
I hope I get added like in the water gym place.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 17, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Bad leader/boss (I added some extra stuff.
> 
> Name?: Miku
> Pokemon?: (Lvls up to you) Flygon, Heracross, Gardevoir, Espeon, Umbreon
> ...


I doubt he'll know how to change the coding of the game to give you a pokeball v_v


----------



## Nigel (Jul 17, 2009)

Ooooh! I wanna be in it!!

gym leader

Name: Dragon Trainer Nigel
Pokemon?: Dragonite, Kingdra, Salamence, Garchomp, Flygon, Altaria
What monotype gym do you want to have?: Dragon
How many gym trainers?: 4
What Number gym leader do you want to be?: Last
Text?: Prepare to be thrashed by my legendary dragon pokemon!
Badge Name?: Dragon badge
Character Details:


----------



## Orange (Jul 17, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> &Seriously guys, you're trying to make yourselves way too strong. Not even the elite four would be as strong as some of the wacky trainers you're coming up with v_v


Yeah, I guess my Weedle is a little overpowered.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 17, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Bad leader/boss (I added some extra stuff.
> 
> Name?: Miku
> Pokemon?: (Lvls up to you) Flygon, Heracross, Gardevoir, Espeon, Umbreon, Purugly
> ...


I edited my form.


----------



## Poring (Jul 17, 2009)

Im not that strong im using Baby Pokemon :]

Azurill,Igglybuff and Togepi

*Original Post is in Page 9*

Also can i be one of the Rivals for the main character? If its possible.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, mine has to be strong because if she becomes the evil leader, she must be strong.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 17, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol that's Palmer, not Volkner.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 17, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> erm guys, no trainers have legendaries, that would make the game soooo unrealistic, let's try to keep the legends out of trainers hands please?


Exactly.
Everyone seems to forget that there are weak trainers, NPCs that can be used as.
Yes there are going to be tough trainers towards the end of the game, but even so.. they aren't going to have legendary pokemon.
And as Jason says, Niko's not an expert game maker. BUT, at least he's trying.

Either way, lets just support Niko in this. As obviously we'd all like this to come about... but we'll see.


----------



## the_lone_wolf (Jul 17, 2009)

oh sounds fun i want to be around.

Trainer type-Rich dude Wolf
Pokemon- Butterfree, Beedrill, charmander, and Pichu.
Text b4 the battle ''i'm bored I got some time to kill with you''.
Text after loss ''ahh time well spent have to spend it again sometime''.
Pokemon levels- average


----------



## Poring (Jul 17, 2009)

Dragonite,kingdra,salamence,garchomp are to strong for a 8th gym leader battle. (Replying to someone who wanted to be the 8th gym leader who uses dragon pokemon)


----------



## AndyB (Jul 17, 2009)

Poring said:
			
		

> Dragonite,kingdra,salamence,garchomp are to strong for a 8th gym leader battle. (Replying to someone who wanted to be the 8th gym leader who uses dragon pokemon)


No, doesn't mean they have to be super high levels.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 17, 2009)

Poring said:
			
		

> Dragonite,kingdra,salamence,garchomp are to strong for a 8th gym leader battle. (Replying to someone who wanted to be the 8th gym leader who uses dragon pokemon)


I agree three out of four of those are pseudo-legendaries... maybe one, but not three.


----------



## Poring (Jul 17, 2009)

I mean those are champion/elite four pokemon, 1 can be okay for a gym leader but yknow... too strong.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 17, 2009)

Poring said:
			
		

> I mean those are champion/elite four pokemon, 1 can be okay for a gym leader but yknow... too strong.


yeah. EXACTLY. I want to be elite four and I don't even have those kinds of pokemon.


----------



## Caleb (Jul 17, 2009)

Normal trainer/bad guy
What Class?:Team Cipher
Pokemon?:5 ludicolo and a sudowoodo
Name?:Mirror Caleb
Your text?:I wish Mirror B was here!


----------



## Poring (Jul 17, 2009)

I remember every gym leader in every game has atleast 1 UU(Underused) like Gardenia she has a lv 19 turtwig, Juan in emerald had a Luvdisc, Misty had a Staryu, Erika had Tangela, Morty had a gastly, Whitney had a clefairy, ( Sorry for doing like alot of johto leaders kinda excited for HGSS)

Alot of gym leaders have atleast 1 pokemon thats not the full evolution.

Giovanni i think had a Rhyhorn i think.  Volkner had a Octillery( you dont see that every day) Juan/Wallace had Sealeo and luvdisc, Clair had Dragonair,


----------



## John102 (Jul 17, 2009)

Poring said:
			
		

> I remember every gym leader in every game has atleast 1 UU(Underused) like Gardenia she has a lv 19 turtwig, Juan in emerald had a Luvdisc, Misty had a Staryu, Erika had Tangela, Morty had a gastly, Whitney had a clefairy, ( Sorry for doing like alot of johto leaders kinda excited for HGSS)
> 
> Alot of gym leaders have atleast 1 pokemon thats not the full evolution.


erm, NFE=/=UU

just saying.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 17, 2009)

Is there going to be a Battle Frontier?


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 17, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Is there going to be a Battle Frontier?


if there is, then people could have legendaries.


----------



## Poring (Jul 17, 2009)

Poring said:
			
		

> I remember every gym leader in every game has atleast 1 UU(Underused) like Gardenia she has a lv 19 turtwig, Juan in emerald had a Luvdisc, Misty had a Staryu, Erika had Tangela, Morty had a gastly, Whitney had a clefairy, ( Sorry for doing like alot of johto leaders kinda excited for HGSS)
> 
> Alot of gym leaders have atleast 1 pokemon thats not the full evolution.
> 
> Giovanni i think had a Rhyhorn i think.  Volkner had a Octillery( you dont see that every day) Juan/Wallace had Sealeo and luvdisc, Clair had Dragonair,


Just making a point please dont fight with me. if you were gonna...


----------



## John102 (Jul 17, 2009)

Poring said:
			
		

> Poring said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to fight you I was just pointing out that underused pokemon and not fully evolved pokemon aren't the same thing....


----------



## Poring (Jul 17, 2009)

no i wasnt meaning you lol.. i keep having a feeling someone was gonna fight with me.


----------



## John102 (Jul 17, 2009)

Poring said:
			
		

> no i wasnt meaning you lol.. i keep having a feeling someone was gonna fight with me.


oh lol k then.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 17, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I really don't think trainers you fight should have legendaries.
I get that they are out there in the world, but... the games have always let *you* catch them.
Not see some other trainer have them.


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 17, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, you wont see any legendaries with regular trainers or the elite four, but some of the battle frontier people have legendaries in the real game.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 17, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> erm guys, no trainers have legendaries, that would make the game soooo unrealistic, let's try to keep the legends out of trainers hands please?


I took them out of my party.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 17, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you actually manage to keep that win streak to 49 that is. But still, I'd rather not see legends with a Frontier Brain or any trainer.


----------



## Kiley (Jul 17, 2009)

What Class?:Lass
Pokemon?:Ledian,Espoen,Umboreon,Urasring
Name?:Kiley
Your text?:MWAHAHAHAHAHA PREPARE TO LOSE


----------



## AndyB (Jul 17, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it just doesn't fit with how the old games have been.
I mean, how would you want to go up against 3 legendaries?
Especialy if your squad wasn't that great.


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 17, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh, yeah...legendaries arent so great for the game. All I'm saying is that a few of the pokemon games have legendary users in the battle frontier.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 17, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah not even the champion has a single legendary. Ever.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 17, 2009)

Gym Leader:

Name: Zap

Pokemon: Pichu, Pikachu, Richu, Ampharos, Strongest- Electivire

What monotype gym do you have: Electric

Gym Trainers: 5 you can change this

What number gym leader do you want to be: 6th you can change this also

Text: Beginning: ZIP ZAP ZOOOOM! First Pokemon: Zippy zappy zoomer Last Pokemon: zooooom.... After: Zippper Zapper ZOOMER ZOOM! in parentheses (Congrats here is your Zippy badge GO FORTH) This gym leader thinks he's a electric bug.

Badge Name: Zippy badge

Character details: Gone crazy over electric Pokemon talks like an electric bug

Thank you for your consideration - Ian


----------



## Poring (Jul 17, 2009)

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> What Class?:Lass
> Pokemon?:Ledian,Espoen,Umboreon,Urasring
> Name?:Kiley
> Your text?:MWAHAHAHAHAHA PREPARE TO LOSE


Lol Lass Trainers FTW!!!

i like Lass trainers, i was one when you trade in DPPT


----------



## AndyB (Jul 17, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's obvious!
They made the game this way, so *you* can catch them, and you feel so good about it.
They aren't going to give one to a champion, as then how are you going to get it?
The tag line for Pokemon is "Gotta catch them all"
Ok, that is near impossible with the later games, and as there is 2 games released they urge you to trade with friends etc.
And that you have to be that epic trainer, to catch the legendaries


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2009)

*Name:* Sean
*Pokemon?:* Lairon, Skarmory, Bronzong, Mawile, Metagross
*What monotype gym do you want to have?:* Steel/Ground type
*How many gym trainers?:* 5
*What Number gym leader do you want to be?:* 4
*Text?:* I'll beat you with an iron fist!
*Badge Name?:* Steel Edge Badge
*Character Details:* Blonde, wheres a Grey hoodie.


And I can help you with spriting sorta.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok, some good news and bad news.

Good News: It's really likely I won't quit with this project, I'll have to ignore the difficulty in order to do this.

Bad News: I won't really get into the game in like a week and a half.  I just need to take a break from this thread.  I've got to read like 5 pages which is nuts.


----------



## UoS_Student (Jul 17, 2009)

What about elite four?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2009)

UoS_Student said:
			
		

> What about elite four?


Probably the mods.


----------



## Ricano (Jul 17, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> erm guys, no trainers have legendaries, that would make the game soooo unrealistic, let's try to keep the legends out of trainers hands please?


does it have to be so realistic like the game? -.-
and besides, its not like some of them are like level 50's and and up


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2009)

The bad guy admin 

Name: Robin 
Pokemon: Crobat, Honchcrow, Rampardos, Spiritomb, Steelix
Text: First : You won't stand a chance. | Last Pokemon : Nice moves. | Defeat : I'm impressed. | After : Revenge will be upon you soon.

Character Details: Evil, male, leader of the bad team. Black hair. Adult. Tall, and well built.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 17, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Is there going to be a Battle Frontier?


As for as I know, the hacking (REMEMBER: THIS IS NOT THAT KIND OF WII HACKING SO IT'S LEGAL.) program will not let you edit the battle frontier, but you could go there even if it's unedited.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 17, 2009)

What Class?: whats class??
Pokemon?: Eevee (strongest), Chikorita, Sentret, Pichu
Name?: Courtnee
Your text?:win: "told ya you couldn't beat me!" lose: "*gasp* how could I lose?"


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you're hacking a ROM which is illegal, but oh well XD


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 17, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I read somewhere it was legal.... strange.  But I guess it is illegal if you take out the copyrights in the game.


----------



## Jas0n (Jul 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well playing a ROM is illegal, let alone playing one that someone's changed the coding of.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roms are illegal, so I guess making this is illegal.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 17, 2009)

Eh.. okay. If it is illegal then I guess a mod can lock the thread since I know people who don't like to use roms since their illegal.  I dunno what I'll do with this project, I'll just have to do something game maker wise.


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 17, 2009)

Be sure to keep us updated somehow.


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 17, 2009)

Name:Ciar


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 17, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Name: Harrison
> Pokemon?: GARCHOMP, DRAGONITE, CHARIZARD, SALAMENCE, GYARRADOS,
> What monotype gym do you want to have?: Dragon/Fire
> How many gym trainers?: 4
> ...


gyarrados is neither dragon or fire just to let you know,


normal trainer
What Class?: Ace trainer
Pokemon?: Arcanine, Snorlax, Sneasel 
Name?: Reedstr
Your text?: Onward to victory!


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 17, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but I dont think that matters too much, they do it in the games sometimes, as long as its loosely related, its grand.... <small>probably</small>


----------



## Jarv156 (Jul 17, 2009)

What Class?: Bad guy admin
Pokemon?: Brelloom (Knows Spore), Sneasel (Knows Reflect), Gengar, Porygon 2 (Shiny if possible)
Name?: Jarv156
Your text?: Do you really think you can stop our plans? You should run back home to mommy!
When defeated: WHA!? IMPOSSIBLE!

Oh, what generation pokemon do we go up to?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok, well very good news, I found a co-hacker who will help me with this.  Of course, his name is anonymous so please don't bug me for what his username is.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 17, 2009)

What Class?:
Pokemon?: Torchic, Charmander
Name?: Awzome Ryan
Your text?: First: Omg, ze n00b trainer!| After defeat Torchic: zOmg! Mah Torchic D:| After Defeat Charmander: Waaaah! Mah Charmander D:| Win: Wtf, how dd ya do taht to mehz D:| Lose: Mehehehe, i killed ze pok


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Ok, well very good news, I found a co-hacker who will help me with this.  Of course, his name is anonymous so please don't bug me for what his username is.


What's the username?
Kidding~

So Niko, did you read *this* yet


----------



## Hiro (Jul 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Ok, well very good news, I found a co-hacker who will help me with this.  Of course, his name is anonymous so please don't bug me for what his username is.


Yey ^^

Oh, and how r we goin' to play the ROM? Is it Gameboy ROM or DS rom?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gyrrados is a dragon. o.o


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 17, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a fan game for the forums so I'm sure he won't be getting in trouble anytime soon.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's water/flying.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2009)

I may try experimenting with hacking.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 17, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll probably just use the one with the blue coat or the green one.  And there's no animation and I don't think I could program it.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok, well this may seem of shock but the co-owner of this hack is...

*Xeladude*


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 17, 2009)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> What Class?: Bad guy admin
> Pokemon?: Brelloom (Knows Spore), Sneasel (Knows Reflect), Gengar, Porygon 2 (Shiny if possible)
> Name?: Jarv156
> Your text?: Do you really think you can stop our plans? You should run back home to mommy!
> ...


Nu, only I can be the Bad Admin.

I shall battle you for it. >


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 17, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gyarrados IS a dragon type. This just shows how little you know about pokemon. If you don't know it, don't post it.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2009)

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you actually. It's water/flying.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Ok, well this may seem of shock but the co-owner of this hack is...
> 
> *Xeladude*


*slaps niko* I no help you anymore. Except for sprites.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 17, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you were going to say that.
I make sprites anyway, you can go ahead and quit.

No, I'm not coming back to TBT.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kgewd.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 17, 2009)

Once again. I want to be a pokemon that only knows splash.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 17, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> Once again. I want to be a pokemon that only knows splash.


Dude, if we make you a pokemon with only splash it'd be just useless extra work  .


----------



## Orange (Jul 17, 2009)

*XELADUDE ROCKS! WE LOVE YOU DUDE!*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 17, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> *XELADUDE ROCKS! WE LOVE YOU DUDE!*


*censored.3.0* YEAAAAAH SEAAAAAAKING


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> *XELADUDE ROCKS! WE LOVE YOU DUDE!*


STOP LYING YOU LIAR!


----------



## Orange (Jul 17, 2009)

*ENCORE! ENCOOOORE!*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 17, 2009)

SO I HERD ORANGE IS BEING THE 8TH GYM LEADER.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> SO I HERD ORANGE IS BEING THE 8TH GYM LEADER BECAUSE HE'S BEING A KISSASS JUST TO BECOME IT.


I totally agree.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> SO I HERD ORANGE IS BEING THE 8TH GYM LEADER.


Spoilers! Spoilers!

*runs away screaming*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 17, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah, Orange is actually a pal of mine.

We made OaXUU >_>


----------



## Orange (Jul 17, 2009)

*IM GONNA PWN M ALL!*


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still think that's no good reason he should get a spot as leader, I think it should be the vets as gym leaders, then mods as Elite 4, then Jeremy as evil ruler of the team.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 17, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have to apply first?

I'm not gonna just make Jeremy in it >_>


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2009)

OK now Xela your making it sound like its your project, when you're really sharing the project.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 17, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> OK now Xela your making it sound like its your project, when you're really sharing the project.


Mmm, true.
I've made many before, force of habit >_>


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2009)

And I change my request, I would like to be the owner of the Box storage system.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 17, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> And I change my request, I would like to be the owner of the Box storage system.


Bill?

I don't think me and Niko are going to make TBT people NPC's..


----------



## Orange (Jul 17, 2009)

Nah, I don't need to be a gym leader.

OaXUUotSP  :r


----------



## Suaure (Jul 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Suaure said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make it a trainers pokemon. Call is SUAURE
you dont have to change the way it looks at all


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 17, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're going to have Seakings and Mudkips with splash.
Enjoy your idea


----------



## Draco Roar (Jul 17, 2009)

*Ahem*

Normal Trainer

What Class?: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ace Trainer
Pokemon?: Sandslash, Shelgon and Heracross
Name?: Ace Trainer Chris
Your text?: Upon Encounter: You dare challenge me?! Well get ready! Here we go! Upon Losing: Wow. I think I need to train a bit more...


----------



## Poring (Jul 17, 2009)

Are you doing Rival Trainers? Because i wanna be one :]


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 17, 2009)

Poring said:
			
		

> Are you doing Rival Trainers? Because i wanna be one :]


Eh.. sorry we've already got ideas for rivals.  Not to mention, I don't even know who you are.  .


----------



## Phil (Jul 17, 2009)

Name: Phil
Pokemon?: Sceptile, Gyarados, Typholosion, Snorlax, Salamence, Dragonite
What monotype gym do you want to have?: i would make it a dragon type gym (or if can have random)
How many gym trainers?: 4
What Number gym leader do you want to be?: 6
Text?:
Badge Name?: Hirako Badge
Character Details: Calm, quite, observant 
i guess this is good


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 17, 2009)

You do know me though Niko.

I have a chance of being in ...


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 17, 2009)

yayayay this is all such a good idea!!! I don't even know why I'm so excited I might not get the spot I want and it probably won't be done for a while... but I'm still excited.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 17, 2009)

Well... I think he knows me so I think I have a chance to be in it too. XD

Plus only one other person applied for Bad Admin. :3


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 17, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no its not, gyarridos is flying/water


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 17, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gyarados is a dragon (animal), but his type is water/flying.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Clown Town (Jul 17, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!

Its like saying a midget is not a person :\

Just because he is classed a midget does not mean he is not a person...

And Whoever said that Gyarrados is not a Dragon/Fire... You know nothing of pokemon or the english language... WHEN THERE IS A / IT MEANS EITEHR ONE CAN BE USED...


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 17, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention, didn't lance use a gyarados in Gold/Silver/Crystal?  And his pokemon were dragon type.


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, there were only 3 dragons in RBY. He kinda didn't have a choice.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, he has a thing for dragons, but something else for Gyarados :}


----------



## Poring (Jul 17, 2009)

i always thought that Gyarados are Sea Serpents but thats my opinion. Even though there not dragon type, they can learn Dragon Dance and some dragon moves.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 17, 2009)

Poring said:
			
		

> i always thought that Gyarados are Sea Serpents but thats my opinion. Even though there not dragon type, they can learn Dragon Dance and some dragon moves.


Gyarados are dragons...
Also, Charmander can learn Dragon Rage, but it's a lizard.


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 17, 2009)

Lucario can learn dragon pulse... thats a bit wierd... just google'd it...


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 17, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well normally when you are talking about a gym you dont say what animal it is you say its type. so maybe they could have just clarified that a little better because i was thinking of types


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 17, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


note the fact that i dont care :3


----------



## Slyfy (Jul 17, 2009)

You should use this song for the trainer battle music


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 17, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> You should use this song for the trainer battle music


i agree


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 17, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> You should use this song for the trainer battle music


lolol, I can't put music like that in there.  It has to be GBA style music.


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Slyfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is where the brute force engine comes in... i am guessing you wont pay $150 for it so... too bad...


----------



## CaKe95 (Jul 17, 2009)

Name?:Cake
Pokemon?:Skitty, Magikarp, meowth, pikachu
Text?:You wanna beat me? Try
Character Details:Badass


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Slyfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could try Johto remixes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqNyKwUOtEQ


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 17, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has to be a .s file ;S


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OKay. Thanks for the input 
I'll go post my info tomorrow.


----------



## Slyfy (Jul 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Slyfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the perfect song! XD

I have the Trainer Battle battle music from Firered if you want it. That would be pretty GBA.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 17, 2009)

Slyfy said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i've remixed this song. Orchestral and synthesized.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 17, 2009)

nikoking please check my first post on page 1. its the last and final edit.
thanks!


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 17, 2009)

*What Class?*: 
Veteran





*Pokemon?*: Absol (Weakest), Gabite (Strongest) and Luxio (Middle)

*Name*?: Aaron

*Your text? *
_Encounter_: It's time to test your skills against me! 
_Win_: It looks like your Pokemon needs more training.
_Loss_: It was a splendid battle! I have no regrets.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 17, 2009)

If you're still accetping applications here ya go.

Name:Sakura
Pokemon?:Bulbasaur, Pikachu, Tyrainitar, Latios(if hes allowed), Houndoom, Dragonite.
What monotype gym do you want to have?:Electrical and Dragon type, kinda like Ldt. Surges Gym in Yellow.
How many gym trainers?:hmm 5 should be good enough.
What Number gym leader do you want to be?:8
Text?ead of night, feel the power feel the might!
Badge Name?:Elctrogon
Character Details:What do u mean by that?


----------



## Princess (Jul 17, 2009)

Name: Midnight
Pokemon?: Haunter, Spirtitomb, Gengar
What monotype gym do you want to have?: Haunted looking. Ghost. etc.
How many gym trainers?: 3
What Number gym leader do you want to be?: 3
Text?: (start)...hmph. (defeat) ...here. *gives badge* (win)..that's what I thought.
Badge Name?: Darkness Badge
Character Details: Quiet, stubborn, wears dark purple and black


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 17, 2009)

I wouldn't mind being the professor that gives you the Pokemon.

He makes quite a few frequent appearances, and I would love for me to be him.
Talk to me on Steam about it if you want to do custom dialogue =P


EDIT: Oh and btw, I've had some experience working on hacked Pokemon games as well.  I'm kind of a novice at it, but I'd gladly offer the little help I can give to you if you need it.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 17, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


note the fact that you do care because you were trying to prove me wrong, so i was protecting  <_<


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 17, 2009)

What Class?: Mysterious Guy who's side is unknown.
Pokemon?: Sentret, Ditto, Charizard, Dragonite, Furret.
Name?: Alfred
Your text?: (Greeting): I won't go easy on you! (Warning): You better watch out, I don't like the looks of this. (Suggestion) Let's Team up! 

What I look like: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edited with black hair and alternate costume.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 17, 2009)

You guys use quotes please? Easier to distinguish trainer/GL/admin registration.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 17, 2009)

so, how would this game work? would it be just like a normal game, but with edits, or a completely new game? Also, how would we play it?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> so, how would this game work? would it be just like a normal game, but with edits, or a completely new game? Also, how would we play it?


upload the rom to a site, so we could download.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 17, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually you get the rom patch, an ips file you need to patch to your firered rom.


----------



## DrewAhoy (Jul 17, 2009)

Okay, let me try out as a gym leader!   
*Name: *Leif
*Pokemon: *Carnivine, Bellossom, Ludicolo
*Gym Type: *Grass, the  gym is a maze, forest-themed.There is a clear, sunny area where the leader stands.
*Gym Trainers: *Five, their teams include the evolution families of Bellsprout, Hoppip, Cacnea, Chickorita, and Turtwig
*Gym Number: *Third, Fouth, it really doesn't matter
*Intro Text: *"Whoa, uhh, hello! I'm the new gym leader here and _you're_ my first challnger! So, let's start the battle, okay?!"
*Defeated Text: *"Whoa, what a battle! So, is it too early to ask for a rematch?"
*Badge: *Root Badge
*Character Details: *This gym leader is very easy going. He is, however, new at being a gym leader, so he's often confused about what it means to be one. He carries around a walking cane, but it's really just a tree branch. He is almost always with his young Aipom, except in battles. His style of battling is very grass-like: using moves like megadrain, leech seed, and ingrain. Also, sleep powder and stun spore are commonly used in battles.
*Pic: *


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow, perfect format Andy.

Thing is, we can't do a last pokemon text :s


----------



## DrewAhoy (Jul 17, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Wow, perfect format Andy.
> 
> Thing is, we can't do a last pokemon text :s


thanks!
It's fine, whatever you need to take out, it's fine with me


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 18, 2009)

erm...hey xela..did you see my waywayway earlier post about name ideas.
just thought you could read it if you wanted some ideas.




			
				ipodawesum said:
			
		

> edit:im trying to think of name suggestions to help you out.
> how about
> Pokemon: Bell Tree Version, or for short Pokemon:Bell Tree.
> add the ''the'' in the game title adds too much and is unnecessary.
> and the title screen could be a pixel version of a bell tree with three bags.


there it is so you dont gotta go look for it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 18, 2009)

Mm, ill take those in mind, i was feeling Pokemon : TBT Edition was good.0


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Mm, ill take those in mind, i was feeling Pokemon : TBT Edition was good.0


TBT also works seeing as how short and easy it is.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I just am too lazy to post that.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 18, 2009)

Im going to start mappling the first town: Zeta City!


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Wow, perfect format Andy.
> 
> Thing is, we can't do a last pokemon text :s


But I already asked to be he grass gym a few pages ago


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

Does that mean we cant be pokemon?  .
Of not I had a ramdom idea. A optnioal thing or a have-to-do thing.
(It's based of eevee family)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Names:Eevee-Ztar Flareon-FireZtar Vaporeon-WaterZtar Jolteon-BoltZtar (Etc. You can alter to make more interesting)
Pokemon?:Each trainer has one of the eevee family members.
How many trainers?:8.
Text?:Some pun about their element  .
Character Details:They are fanatics about the eevee family  .

That might not be clear at all XD . so brief:
8 trainers 
Each have one eevee family member
They dress up like them</div>
Its an optional place to get like a TM.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 18, 2009)

Almost done with Zeta City..


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Almost done with Zeta City..


c-c-c-c-cool.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 18, 2009)

awesome. Is Zeta city like your hometown?


----------



## Robin (Jul 18, 2009)

I can't wait til we get to see it in action.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Im going to start mappling the first town: Zeta City!


Yaaaaay 

Hope you guys will fullfill the game and not just toss it away like others ^__________^


----------



## Hiro (Jul 18, 2009)

thekillingdog said:
			
		

> I can't wait til we get to see it in action.


My scentence exactly ^___^


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 18, 2009)

I just hope I can be a cool  mystery character. 

That and I really hope I can get a mac version or a way to play this on my mac.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 18, 2009)

um...xela...did you see my first post on page 1. me edited for the last time and it is simpler so you dont have a hard time puttin it in.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 18, 2009)

*crosses fingers* Hopefully I could be the bad admin. Miku's hair matches the weirdness and... stuff. XD

If anybody else applies for bad admin, I shall attack them with meh leeks. :3

This was my DW avie, but you can edit the clothes into a uniform.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 18, 2009)

BB@ ill tell you what to do..
Dp666@ yep
Miku@ did you apply
Ipod@ checking now


----------



## AndyB (Jul 18, 2009)

Hmm, maybe I'll try out for a gym leader.

Name: Wolfgang
Pokemon?; 
1st- Arcanine - Level 44 (holding Sitrus Berry) Moves: Ember, Fire Blast, Sunny day, Take down
2nd- Umbreon - Level 42 (Holding nothing) Moves: Quick Attack, Faint Attack, Pursuit, Confuse Ray
3rd- Mightyena - Level 44 (Holding nothing) Moves: Bite, Dark Pulse, Assurance, Sand Attack
4th- Absol - Level 46 (Holding Chesto Berry) Moves: Double Team, Bite, Quick Attack, Slash
5th- Houndoom -Level 49 (Holding Leftovers) Moves: Flamethrower, Bite, Smog, Fire Fang

What type gym do you want to have?: Dark/Fire
How many gym trainers?: 3
1st trainer has a Magmar
2nd trainner has a Blazikin
3rd trainer has a Growlithe and a Ponyta
(Levels and items aren't too important for them)

What Number gym leader do you want to be?: 8th
Text?: Before: "I know that glint in your eye, I've seen it before, in myself... "
Win: "Hmm... maybe you need a bit more practice."
Lose: "Congratulations kid. Here: take the Scorch badge. You've earned it."
After: "Now you have all the badges, you're next stop is the Elite 4. You've shown some skill today kid... and I know you can do it. Good luck!"
Badge Name?: Scorch Badge

Character Details: Wolfgang is pretty... FLAMEboyant... hahah! Oh the pun...
Anyway, seriously he's been a trainer for a long time now. He was born in the town where the gym is. He went on his own Pokemon journey as a young man and once he came back after his long journey, he decided to start a gym in his town.


-exhales- Well, that took a while...


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 18, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Hmm, maybe I'll try out for a gym leader.
> 
> Name: Wolfgang
> Pokemon?;
> ...


.......
o_o
so...detailed...so...perfect..

AndyB. i am proud to award you the perfect application reward.
i dont think they would need any more or less info for a gym leader.
well maybe a little less on the pokemon but still.



awesome.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> BB@ ill tell you what to do..
> Dp666@ yep
> Miku@ did you apply
> Ipod@ checking now


what do you mean?


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> BB@ ill tell you what to do..
> Dp666@ yep
> Miku@ did you apply
> Ipod@ checking now


Yes I did.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 18, 2009)

How about Pokemon: Bell Tree Gold


----------



## Nigel (Jul 18, 2009)

sorry, i didn't see you reply to my post. was it alright for me to be a gym leader with those pokemon?


----------



## PaJami (Jul 18, 2009)

And would I be able to be a pokemon?


----------



## AndyB (Jul 18, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> sorry, i didn't see you reply to my post. was it alright for me to be a gym leader with those pokemon?


I have a feeling they have something else planned for the staff.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 18, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh-oh


----------



## Nigel (Jul 18, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea what? I'm not being a fisherman! =p


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 18, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no, you're one of the little boys and girls on the beaches!


----------



## AndyB (Jul 18, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say something like the Teams, or along those lines.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 18, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully not elite four... I wanna be elite four so bad.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 18, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but you suck


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 18, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why do I suck...? =(


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 18, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cuz u a vacuum.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 18, 2009)

Being the professor has it's own rewards.  I can do this...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Numner (Jul 18, 2009)

I rofled upon epic levels.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 18, 2009)

The staff will not be normal trainers... that's one hint.


----------



## PurelyYoshi (Jul 18, 2009)

This will be an epic thing when it releases.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 18, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> The staff will not be normal trainers... that's one hint.


I'm not complaining but I'll be in it ... right?

I mean, we are friends.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 18, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you'll be in the game for sure.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 18, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's pretty awesome.

Not to brag but you do you think I could have my music?

It's alright if you say no, I'm just suggesting.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 18, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your own theme? If I could get Sappy (GBA Music Program) to work then sure.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 18, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a complete tutorial if you need it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCakO_DndpM


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 18, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I've seen that video  .  It's just some errors pop up, I'll try to get xeladude to get it on his computer to use it.


----------



## Tyrai (Jul 18, 2009)

*What Class?:*
Ace Trainer
*Pokemon?:*
Level 23 - Growlithe
Level 21 - Marill
Level 22 - Bayleef
Level 24 - Zigzagoon
*Name?:*
Rath
*Your text?:*
Before Battle: Hey! How about a battle?
Win: You pay me now?
Lose: Bummer
After Battle: It doesn't matter who wins or loses, so long as you have fun. Right?


----------



## Hiro (Jul 18, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm not complaining but I'll be in it ... right?


Same question, i will definatly play trough the hole game when its released 

Hope you dont make any impossible levels ^^ Like, you can get stuck while trying to get those pokeballs


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 18, 2009)

We need a roster.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> We need a roster.


This ^


----------



## AndyB (Jul 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> We need a roster.


Really!
What we need it so they ask who wants to be in it, with perhaps a type of pokemon, or their fav... within reason. Meaning NO legendaries/Over-powered.
Tyrai has been pretty decent with his selection.

And then Niko and Zela can decide who/what pokemon everyone has.

Bareing in mind those that want to be Gym Leaders etc.
The Elite 4 are going to be something special
As does any "Team" that is used.
Personally I say the staff are the Team whatever, Rocket Preferably.
As Rocket were in the Johto region, as that is what the starters are.

Well, hopefully Niko will read this and maybe take something from this.
Like with my Gym leader post.
I'd like to hear what he has to say.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 18, 2009)

I'd like mine to go through.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'd like mine to go through.


We all would.
But that's the thing, some people are asking for *too* much.

Like, I write out a long, detailed post about everything for my Gym.
I tried my hardest to get enough info across, for me to stand out.
tbh... I think I did.

But really, as long as your name is really in the game.
Or more so your character, I think we should be happy enough with that.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I think my thing was wayyyy too over the top XD .


----------



## AndyB (Jul 18, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, renaming Pokemon isn't something the other trainers have.
It may be a good idea, but it's going a bit far.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 18, 2009)

Naaw, but isn't it a big game? Shouldn't everyone be able to get one little tiny part atleast ^^


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Naaw, but isn't it a big game? Shouldn't everyone be able to get one little tiny part atleast ^^


Yeah I know but I applied for like the a whole optional part XD .


----------



## Hiro (Jul 18, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, ok xD


----------



## John102 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hold on a sec, since this is a third gen game will it only have third gen pokes?

EDITh and is there Wally in emerald?


----------



## AndyB (Jul 18, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Naaw, but isn't it a big game? Shouldn't everyone be able to get one little tiny part atleast ^^


That's what I'm saying!
Just to be in it should be enough.
Having all your favourite pokemon, at high levels *isn't* going to be fun to play against.
There's been all of about 2, maybe 3 people that have done the decent thing and not asked for legendaries, or later evolution staged Pokemon. 
The only reason I had, was because I'm vying for the 8th gym leader. But my previous request was a normal trainer. No flashing pokemon, no Massively powerful ones.

It *is* a big game, so it's going to take along time to finish.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, as long as my Awzome Ryan is in with my darling Torchic and Charmander im very happy ^^ Just having a random man named Awzome Ryan is also ok for me! Oh, and no one has signed up for first G-Leader yet, can i?


----------



## AndyB (Jul 18, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Yes, as long as my Awzome Ryan is in with my darling Torchic and Charmander im very happy ^^ Just having a random man named Awzome Ryan is also ok for me! Oh, and no one has signed up for first G-Leader yet, can i?


I _think_ the first 3 are taken.
And well, then the 8th by me.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 18, 2009)

I still vote to be like Looker or something.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I still vote to be like Looker or something.


I have no idea who that is.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

Im gonna see if I migth actually get the optional thing  .


----------



## Nigel (Jul 18, 2009)

No the 8th is my dragon gym! ]= )


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 18, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The police officer from Platinum.
Ring any bells?


----------



## AndyB (Jul 18, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> No the 8th is my dragon gym! ]= )
> 
> And No Rock... no damn clue


=(
But I can't have the dual type then.
And I've said before, I think they are going to be doing something With the Staff members.


----------



## Numner (Jul 18, 2009)

Any country trainers ?
I wouldn't mind being one of them, I just don't play alot of pokemon so I don't know :|


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 18, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, him. My main Pokemon, Furrest, Sentret, Ditto, and Charmander.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 18, 2009)

There should be an optional gym which is double battels only  .


----------



## AndyB (Jul 18, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> There should be an optional gym which is double battels only  .


There was a gym that had a double battle in Ruby/saphire.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 18, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tate & Liza in the Mossdeep City Gym


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 18, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ladies and Gentlemen, Mr. Pokemon!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 18, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do know my Pokemon.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 18, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does'nt every Pokemon fan?

XD


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 18, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I know a lot more than a normal fan.

I'm a legendary pokemon fan.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 18, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Goaliegal49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same.

But I don't think I'm legendary. Yet. 
: P

lol think we should get back on topic here? XD


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 18, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Goaliegal49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


d o you know how much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck DIALGA?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 18, 2009)

I know moar rockman ;P


----------



## djman900 (Jul 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I know moar rockman ;P


u hella quit


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 18, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Hold on a sec, since this is a third gen game will it only have third gen pokes?
> 
> EDITh and is there Wally in emerald?


There's a way to make normal Pokemon seem
More like DPP Pokemon.
yes he was, but this is firered.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 18, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not comin back, just here in this thread since
Im a coowner of the game


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 18, 2009)

Bad Guy Boss

Name: Boss Alain

Pokemon : Ninetales , Electiver , Metagross , Kingdra , Shiftry

Text : 1 : You shall go DOWN! 2: I understimated you.Next time , you will be pulverized.

Character Details : Black Beard , Tall , Cigare in the mouth , He is an Evil Character


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 18, 2009)

Name: Trikki

Pokemon?: Koffing, Croagunk, Seviper, Slowking

What monotype gym do you want to have?: Toxic Wash.
The gym is set ontop of a series of platforms, where at the bottom is a pool of toxic water.
To get to the leader, you have to jump across these platforms in a specific order.

How many gym trainers?: Three. (First trainer has Ekans and Grimer.
Second has Koffing and Gulpin. Third has Skorupi and Tentacool.)

What Number gym leader do you want to be?: Seven

Text?: Intro Text: "Your skills have impressed me, but this is where you end."
Winning Text: "You must be stronger than this to defeat me."
Losing Text: "You have proven yourself worthy. Take this badge."
After Battle Text: "You have shown your power, take this TM. It contains Sludge Bomb."

Badge Name?: Venom Badge

Character Details: Trikki grew up in the town of his gym. He is sharp tongued and sly, using moves to weaken your pokemon every turn, and in last resorts, will use explosions. His family works in a shop close to the gym that makes medecines to cure poison.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 18, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> d o you know how much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck DIALGA?


A lot.

Dialga would actually kill a wood chuck.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 18, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Bad Guy Boss
> 
> Name: Boss Alain
> 
> ...


Nuuuuu!

*slaps leek on hand continuously* XD


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 18, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?


----------



## John102 (Jul 18, 2009)

OK, so I was wondering if I could be part of the elite four, I know I haven't done much, but I'll help any way I can, however, if you do not think that I should be part of the elite four I could also be a gym leader. I'd probably have to be one of the last, so 6th of 7th(since andy took 8)

Name:Master Jou
Pokemon(all holding black belt except lucario who is holding a big root):breloom(spore,leech seed,focus punch, sword dance)
Machamp*(dynamic punch,brick break, bulk up, rock slide)
Blaziken(sword dance, sky uppercut, rock slide, overheat)
Heracross(rock  slide, brick break, mega horn, facade)
Hitmonlee(bulk up, high jump kick, mach punch, earthquake)
Lucario**(aura sphere, shadow ball, close combat, drain punch)
What monotype gym do you want to have?: Fighting
How many gym trainers?:meh, if the 6th gym 6, if the seventh gym 7.
What Number gym leader do you want to be?:6/7, or elite four =D
Text?:Before battle (elite 4)=You've done a good job making it this far, I'm afraid that stops here though.
Text?:Before battle (gym)=You may have beaten my apprentices, but now it's my turn.
I win=I thought you would do better than this.
You win(elite 4)=You making it this far was no fluke.
You win(gym)=You truly are a master. *hands strike badge, and tm 31(brick break)*
After battle(elite 4)You have proven your fighting skills, continue to you next challenge.
After battle(gym)=That's tm 31 brick break it will destroy barriers such as light screen and reflect even if it doesn't hit the foe.
Badge Name?:Strike Badge
Character Details:He can either be in a white robe with a black belt, or a black robe with red belt.

*machamp's ability must be "no gaurd"
**Only use lucario if you're including 4th gen pokes, and if you are, replace hitmontop with him

Was mine longer than Andy's?


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 18, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I warned everybody that if they sign up for Bad Admin, they shall get slapped by my leek. XD


----------



## AndyB (Jul 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> I'd probably have to be one of the last, so 6th of 7th(since andy took 8)


Trikki just posted for the 7th gym.
And well, I'm just awesome.

So I think you'll take 6th


----------



## AndyB (Jul 18, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I say gtfo this thread.
Unles you have something worth while to say.
Meaning something about the game, and your part in. Well, hopefully you're part for it.


----------



## John102 (Jul 18, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started typing mine first.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh, sorry. XD I got a little too far.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoulda been faster mate.
Just take six.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 18, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf ?


----------



## John102 (Jul 18, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's ok, I'm trying for the elite 4 anyway.

but think about this, shroomish needs to be on lvl 45 to learn spore, so that's be a little too high for the 6th gym i think.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, It's hard to get everything you want. With the lower levels.
But sometimes, the games themselves bends the rules at times.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you should try for the Elite. You'll be able to use higher level pokemon and all of the moves they can learn.


----------



## John102 (Jul 18, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, people hack them.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, in the acutal games. Sometimes some pokemon know something early etc.
Because of it being a gym leader.


----------



## John102 (Jul 18, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok   :veryhappy:


----------



## AndyB (Jul 18, 2009)

So yeah, up to you. The gym leaders still need to be filled up.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 18, 2009)

There should be a list on the main page for who has taken up gym spots, and which number and type they use.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 18, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> Once again. I want to be a pokemon that only knows splash.


^


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 19, 2009)

My application for the 5th gym leader spot.

Name:Ike
SealeoBody Slam, Water Gun, Hail, Encore)
SneaselFaint Attack, Icy Wind, Slash, Agility)
GlaceonBite, Avalanche, Water Pulse, Protect)
What monotype gym do you want to have?: Ice
How many gym trainers?: 4
What Number gym leader do you want to be?:5
Text?:Before battle (gym)=Congratulations on beating my subordinates, but I will now show you the chilling power of ice!
I win=Frozen in your tracks!
You win(gym)=It seems you have overpowered me.
After battle(gym)=Congratulations on defeating me I award you with this very powerful TM! *gives TM 72* TM 72 is Avalanche! It's attack power doubles if your Pokemon is attacked in the same turn, use this to your strategic advantage! 
Badge Name?:Snowflake Badge
Character Details: He is wearing a very thick blue coat and a white hat.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 19, 2009)

I've decided! if I can't be elite four (sniffle plz let me) I'll apply for a gym... Doesn't matter, can be whatever number. Just as long as my name is Cy. 

Name: Cy
Pokemon?: haunter, chimecho, xatu, maybe wooper =)
What monotype gym do you want to have?: psychic/ghost
How many gym trainers?: doesn't matter. It depends what number gym, right?
What Number gym leader do you want to be?: don't care.
Text?: before: same as my EF
Badge Name?: Enigma Badge
Character Details: Dark clothes, mysterious. Doesn't talk much.

I'm sorry if it seems I take all this too seriously, this is the most exciting thing so far this summer...


----------



## AndyB (Jul 19, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> I've decided! if I can't be elite four (sniffle plz let me) I'll apply for a gym... Doesn't matter, can be whatever number. Just as long as my name is Cy.
> 
> Name: Cy
> Pokemon?: haunter, chimecho, xatu, maybe wooper =)
> ...


There is already someone going with a Ghost gym.
This is why the first page needs to be updated with who has what


----------



## Lewis (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't mind which gym leader I am, whatevers available.

*Name:* Lewis
*Pokemon?:* Tyranitar, Snorlax, Onix, Arcanine, Kabutops, Lapras.
*What monotype gym do you want to have?:* Any
*How many gym trainers?:* 5
*What Number gym leader do you want to be?:* Any
*Text?: *It ends here..
*Badge Name?:* Forgiven
*Character Details: *White/blue clothes, confident.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 19, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> I don't mind which gym leader I am, whatevers available.
> 
> *Name:* Lewis
> *Pokemon?:* Tyranitar, Snorlax, Onix, Arcanine, Kabutops, Lapras.
> ...


Tyranitar is a bit much.
For _any_ gym leader as you say.
Also, some people are going for alot of gym leaders now.
1-3 are taken. And so are I think 5 and 6.
7 and 8 are taken too.

Soo.... looks like you have 4, if that is.
You make a gym that fits.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok, well I'm back and ready.  And a note: I'll only see requests if they fill out the form in a way I can easily understand. For example, Andyrew and AndyB's forms were perfect, so they really have a chance to be in it.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 19, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Ok, well I'm back and ready.  And a note: I'll only see requests if they fill out the form in a way I can easily understand. For example, Andyrew and AndyB's forms were perfect, so they really have a chance to be in it.


Can you edit the first post, so pople know what has been taken, and what's still open to take?


----------



## John102 (Jul 19, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Ok, well I'm back and ready.  And a note: I'll only see requests if they fill out the form in a way I can easily understand. For example, Andyrew and AndyB's forms were perfect, so they really have a chance to be in it.


did you see mine?


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 19, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also, did you see me? I was a normal trainer.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 19, 2009)

What Class?: Special Trainer General Type
Pokemon?: Sentret, Furret, Charizard, Ditto, Seaking (Named "Bob", JUST DO IT!)
Name?: Alfred
Your text?: "Let's do this!" "I let you win!" "We should team up!" "Something's fishy... and I don't mean Bob..." etc.

I had to redo mine, I couldn't find it. And again, I wish to be a character like Steven or Looker.

Looks like avatar, just edit it.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Ok, well I'm back and ready.  And a note: I'll only see requests if they fill out the form in a way I can easily understand. For example, Andyrew and AndyB's forms were perfect, so they really have a chance to be in it.


Then I have no chance of making it in XD .


----------



## Numner (Jul 19, 2009)

*What Class?*: Ace Trainer
*Pokemon?*: Butterfree And Pidgeto 
*Name?*: Collin
*Your text?*: The only way you can beat me, is if you can break wind.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 19, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Bad leader/boss (I added some extra stuff.
> 
> Name?: Miku
> Pokemon?: (Lvls up to you) Flygon, Heracross, Gardevoir, Espeon, Umbreon
> ...


Bumping my post.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Added the Roster of people.  I'll add more stuff to the roster as well.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 19, 2009)

> Professor: beehdaubs


Oh yeah.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 19, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> _trainer type:_normal trainer, not to early or too late in the game
> 
> What Class?:can i be this guy?
> 
> ...


bumpy! can you look at mine for an average character! want you's opinion!


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 19, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh okay, I'll let you be a normal trainer.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 19, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you!
*hugs*
im gonna click all your eggs everyday now!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

Ok Im going to try mine again.
Mine doesn't hae to be a gym I dont really want it to be one, A optional gym or some place to level up is what I wanted before.

Name: Ztar,*BoltZtar*,_FlameZtar_,AquaZtar
Pokemon?: Eevee-30, *Jolteon-25*, _Flareon-25_, Vaporeon-25
What monotype gym do you want to have?: Eh? Mixed types thing?
How many gym trainers?: 4-8. Depends how many eeveeloutions you will include
What Number gym leader do you want to be?: Optional so anywhere
Text?:You dare come and try to defeat me?? I will show you (Insert eeveeloutions elemnt) is the best!
Character Details:These 4-8 are fanatics of the eevee and its fascinating evoloutions. They spend most of their time playing with their pokemon and pretending to be it.

Hopefully that is better XD .

EDIT: By the way each different effect is a different person :S .


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 19, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Ok Im going to try mine again.
> Mine doesn't hae to be a gym I dont really want it to be one, A optional gym or some place to level up is what I wanted before.
> 
> Name:Ztar,*BoltZtar*,_FlameZtar_,AquaZtar
> ...


Ok, I'll do that.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 19, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes ^_^ .
thank you  .


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 19, 2009)

Never mind. Bacon Boy - Mysterious guy who sometimes appears.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> NIko, did ya get mine?


Yes, you're like Looker in this game.  Am I correct?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 19, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or steven, but if I was like steven, that would entail me to be a gym leader, so yes, but I want to look like my avie and I want to battle the main character sometimes, to test the skill.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 19, 2009)

is that second Gym leader spot still open? Cuz If I can't be elite four, I revised my application for a gym. Like this:

*Name: *Cy
*Pokemon?:* chimecho, xatu, maybe wooper =)
*What monotype gym do you want to have?:* psychic
*How many gym trainers?:* doesn't matter. It depends what number gym, right?
*What Number gym leader do you want to be?:* don't care.
*Text?:* before: ...... ..... you... can't... / After: ... ....... ...well go on, the game won't finish itself.
*Badge Name?:* Enigma Badge
*Character Details:* Dark clothes, mysterious. Doesn't talk much.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 19, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> is that second Gym leader spot still open? Cuz If I can't be elite four, I revised my application for a gym. Like this:
> 
> *Name: *Cy
> *Pokemon?:* chimecho, xatu, maybe wooper =)
> ...


Xatu is evolved at level 25 which is way too overpowered for a 2nd gym , so is Kadabra ok?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 19, 2009)

I saw Sean was Bill. Who was Bill again?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I saw Sean was Bill. Who was Bill again?


The PC inventor dude who was in Cerulean City.


----------



## John102 (Jul 19, 2009)

how was mine not done perfectly?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 19, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 19, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> how was mine not done perfectly?


Meh, it was missing a few things,  and I don't think I'm going to put Lucario in the hack.  I might do it though.  I did love however how you listed the moves.  It helps  . But it's 1 centimeter away from perfect.  And that is a fact  .


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 19, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So are all of my pokemon ok?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mind quoting it again? Sorry, I looked for 30 minutes just for one post someone made on this thread xD .


----------



## John102 (Jul 19, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o.e I added things, I did stuff for both the gym AND the elite four.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 19, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok, now that I read it again, I think you did do a perfect one  .


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 19, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> What Class?: Special Trainer General Type
> Pokemon?: *Sentret, Furret, Charizard (Sub for any dragon), Ditto (Can sub for a dragon), Seaking (Named "Bob", JUST DO IT!)*
> Name?: Bacon Boy (or Alfred)
> Your text?: "Let's do this!" "I let you win!" "We should team up!" "Something's fishy... and I don't mean Bob..." etc (whatever else you want me to say).
> ...


Here, and I fixed it a bit.


----------



## John102 (Jul 19, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I was just wondering what I needed to do to make it better, I didn't care if it had the perfectly done next to it or anything.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 19, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that I don't mind Kadabra, but I'm just sayin that Gardenia in Platinum has a Cherrim at lvl 20, which evolves from Cherubi at 25. I just want you to know that Gym leaders do sometimes have pokemon at weird levels.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 19, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you just shut up.
He's the one making the game.
And he's suggesting to you, and with that make it easier for you to be in the game.

Of course, you can just leave?


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 19, 2009)

hey, niko, am I in?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 19, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's true but I think a level 18-23 Xatu seems overpowered for the pokemon at that time. I'll think about it.


@Corneymikey, what form did you fill out?


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say I had a problem with it, I was just saying that it was possible. You don't have to be so mean...


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 19, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> What Class?: fisherman
> Pokemon?: Magikarp, Magikarp, Magikarp, Magikarp, Magikarp
> Name?: Cornymikey
> Your text?: It's time to face the power of my ultimate splash attack!


here, nikoking. Please put me in the water gym or somewhere memorable.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 19, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh ok.   It's ok with me, there always has to be a magikarp freak in every pokemon game =D .


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 19, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay! and please put my name in correctly.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 19, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, there is *alot* of things that are possible.
But no point over complicating things for them even more.


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 19, 2009)

Instead of the pokemon fanclub ingame i want this

Group Name : Chuck Norris Fan Club
What They Do : Appear whenever there is somthing big happening ingame, they have someone near every legendary pokemon area.
Trainer Names : NorrisFan (Name)
Leader : Harrison

Anything i forgot?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Instead of the pokemon fanclub ingame i want this
> 
> Group Name : Chuck Norris Fan Club
> What They Do : Appear whenever there is somthing big happening ingame, they have someone near every legendary pokemon area.
> ...


Bah, I've already got one group and that's enough  .


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 19, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well can you at least just put this somewhere ingame? like change the name of pokefans to NorrisFans?


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 19, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heh, chuck norris SHOULD be in this game.


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 19, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEE and make him like save the day or summin...

And thats why ther should be a Chuck Norris Fanclub


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look, what does Chuck Norris have to do with pokemon? He just doesn't fit in...


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 19, 2009)

Aww... Dang it. At least make me one of the commanders...?


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 19, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does pedobear have to do with pokemon?

CHUCK NORRIS IS CHUCK NORRIS

thats a good enough reason


----------



## Ricano (Jul 19, 2009)

some of you are asking for too much
to be put in the game at all should be good enough for you...


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 19, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> some of you are asking for too much
> to be put in the game at all should be good enough for you...


thats the thing... he ingoored my aplication on the first page...


----------



## Ricano (Jul 19, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everyone put an application for this, and maybe he has all apps somewhere and is looking them over... right, Niko? xO


----------



## daveyp1997 (Jul 19, 2009)

What Class?:elete 4
Pokemon?:mew,raquaza
Name?:jerry
Your text?:........
battle:ill fight you no matter what
battle win:i fight for my honor i fight for my freedom and i fight team magma to my grave
battle lose:i tried my best and thats all that matters


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 19, 2009)

daveyp1997 said:
			
		

> What Class?:ace trainer
> Pokemon?:mew,raquaza
> Name?:jerry
> Your text?:........
> ...


FAIL POKEMON SELECTION IS FAIL


----------



## AndyB (Jul 19, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Instead of the pokemon fanclub ingame i want this
> 
> Group Name : Chuck Norris Fan Club
> What They Do : Appear whenever there is somthing big happening ingame, they have someone near every legendary pokemon area.
> ...


FAIL EVERYTHING YOU SAID IS FAIL


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well sorry, but I'm busy as heck sometimes and I can't get to some posts, so I'm sorry if I ignored it, I hate looking through 40 pages to make sure it's normal.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this. I HATE it when people try to make Chuck Norris seem so important. IT'S NOT FUNNY!!!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 19, 2009)

People who haven't voted need togo vote for kanto starters, please and thanks.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 19, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> People who haven't voted need togo vote for kanto starters, please and thanks.


We're starting with Johto starters.

Kanto starters will be catchable.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 19, 2009)

I think it's only fair, that the 8 gym leaders should be 4 girls and 4 boys.

I think that's pretty fair, don't u think?


----------



## AndyB (Jul 19, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> I think it's only fair, that the 8 gym leaders should be 4 girls and 4 boys.
> 
> I think that's pretty fair, don't u think?


Read the 3rd post


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> I think it's only fair, that the 8 gym leaders should be 4 girls and 4 boys.
> 
> I think that's pretty fair, don't u think?


Meh, There are some girls in there.  The 2nd gym might be female though.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (Jul 19, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Goaliegal49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It should be. IMO.

Seems fair, since I've seen alot of guys in the game.
: P


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 19, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First come, first serve. 
It wouldn't be fair to just scrap out the extra guys.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 19, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not now it wouldn't be
Not that most people have asked for a spot.
If *you* want a Girl gym leader, *you* go for it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 19, 2009)

AverageSean can't be Bill.
He's going to be a Team Rocket leader.

Yes, Team Rocket AND Team Galactic is in it.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean can't be Bill.
> He's going to be a Team Rocket leader.
> 
> Yes, Team Rocket AND Team Galactic is in it.


Seriously? You didn't tell me about Team Rocket, but awesome  .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 19, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I did yesterday :S


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Jul 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Goaliegal49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.  It'd be less fair to make it a certain # of slots for guys and girls.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 19, 2009)

So is the roster set or are those just entrants? cause that second slot is still open, though i'm pretty sure I've seen quite  few more applictions.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 19, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> So is the roster set or are those just entrants? cause that second slot is still open, though i'm pretty sure I've seen quite  few more applictions.


You've seen alot... doesn't mean they are up to standard.


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 19, 2009)

Well can chuck norris be the rival?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 19, 2009)

No, Clown.

Scripting the people in Zeta City, I'll post a pic of the city for any of you people who wanna see.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Well can chuck norris be the rival?


No thank you.  We want this to be TBT related, not chuck norris related.


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 19, 2009)

What Class?: Fisherman
Pokemon?: Kingler, Krawfish
Name?: Mr Crabz
Your text?: Meet : I have crabz... AND LOBSTERZ | Defeat : My Crabz... :'(


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 19, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> What Class?: Fisherman
> Pokemon?: Kingler, Corphish
> Name?: Mr. Krabz
> Your text?: Meet : I have crabz... AND LOBSTERZ | Defeat : My Crabz... :'(


Fixed.
Where's the "Win" text?


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 19, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> What Class?: Fisherman
> Pokemon?: Kingler, Corphish
> Name?: Mr Crabz
> Your text?: Meet : I have crabz... AND LOBSTERZ | Defeat : My Crabz... :'( | Win : Some people think its a disease... i think its lucky!


fixd


----------



## AndyB (Jul 19, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't think that's appropriate.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 19, 2009)

*What Class?:* Ace Trainer
*Pokemon?:* Lapras, Charizard, Torterra, and Noctowl
*Name?:* Tom
*Your text?:* Before the Battle: Show me your skill. Defeat: Impressive. Win: Pitiful. Simply Pitiful.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

If the second gym leader spot isn't taken ill try out for it...

Name: Awzome Ryan
Pokemon?: Wartortle, Seaking, Mudkip, Marshtopt
What monotype gym do you want to have?: Water themed gym, all trainers are girls, only leader is boy. Waterfalls in the surroundings.
How many gym trainers?: 3

*Gym trainer one:* Are you like, new here? Then we should fight, LMAO Pokez: Mudkip, Spheal
*Gym  trainer two:* zOMG! You beat mah sister! Pokez: Mudkip, Shellos
*Gym trainer three:* Liek, hai thar! You wanna fight mah Mudkipz? Pokez: Mudkip, Marill

What Number gym leader do you want to be?: 2
Text?: zOMG! Iz tat a pokezmuns in urz ballz?| Win: Hazhaz! I wunz ofer u!!11oneone| Lose: I luuuust!!!111oneoneone. I muzt be ztrunger! Taek tis badge!
Badge Name?: n00b badge
Character Details: A big fail. Arrogant and mean. Controls the girls in the gym O) and runs home to his mommy if he loses. His water gym is great for him cause' nobody will see that he pees in his pants while fighting.


----------



## Conor (Jul 20, 2009)

What Class?: Scientist/Normal Trainer.
    Pokemon?: Grovyle, Lapras and Bulbasaur
    Name?: Scientist Conor
    Winning Text: My calculations were Right, You failed!
    Losing Text: Gah! I need a new calculator.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

These last three applications have to be one of my favorites. :}


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> What Class?: Scientist/Normal Trainer.
> Pokemon?: Grovyle, Lapras and Bulbasaur
> Name?: Scientist Conor
> *Winning Text: My calculations were Right, You failed!
> Losing Text: Gah! I need a new calculator.*


OMG LOL XD.
-Ryans-'s XD .


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> These last three applications have to be one of my favorites. :}


 :llama: 

You see? The Llama is even happy about that  :rofl:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Ryan the Mudkip Man, Tom the Ace, Conor the Calculator Kid, Andy's awesome form, Horus the Pedo, so few good ones :}


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Ryan the Mudkip Man, Tom the Ace, Conor the Calculator Kid, Andy's awesome form, Horus the Pedo, so few good ones :}


I thought the Pedobear one was so clever XD .


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Ryan the Mudkip Man, Tom the Ace, Conor the Calculator Kid, Andy's awesome form, Horus the Pedo, so few good ones :}


Does that mean i get to be gym leader #2? 

Btw, i thought it would be funny to add a little n00b in the game xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, Ryan, I'll wait til Niko goes on, don't wanna jump ahead.

I'm posting a pic of Zeta City in a couple of minutes, everyone.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Well, Ryan, I'll wait til Niko goes on, don't wanna jump ahead.
> 
> I'm posting a pic of Zeta City in a couple of minutes, everyone.


Ok ^_^

Are you just mapping and spriting? OR are you scripting :O


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 20, 2009)

wait, you need losing and winning text too?

Edit: here's my new one then

What Class?: fisherman
Pokemon?: Magikarp, Magikarp, Magikarp, Magikarp, Magikarp
Name?: Cornymikey
Your text?: It's time to face the power of my ultimate splash attack! 
Winning Text: Mah Magikarps are indestructible! 
Losing Text: How did I lose? The person who I bought these pokemon from said I'd never lose!!!


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> wait, you need losing and winning text too?


I think so


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

CAnt wait  .
Show it now >  .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> wait, you need losing and winning text too?


Yeah, and battle text.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Behold, Zeta City, home of the Bdubs University of Pokemon and the first ever Cave House!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 20, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> wait, you need losing and winning text too?
> 
> Edit: here's my new one then
> 
> ...


There.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

:O

Good work, mate


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Since I couldn't make Oak's Lab bigger, I had to improvise.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Behold, Zeta City, home of the Bdubs University of Pokemon and the first ever Cave House!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Woah thats a big building :O .


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Behold, Zeta City, home of the Bdubs University of Pokemon and the first ever Cave House!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


very cool.  B)


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Since I couldn't make Oak's Lab bigger, I had to improvise.


Though i actually think the HUUUGE building is a biiiiit TO huge :/

But if you can't change that now im fine anyway ^_^


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can change it, it's supposed to be huge though, it's a whole university.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, didn't think about that  :veryhappy:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

It's gonna have about 3 floors, haven't planned them out yet.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> It's gonna have about 3 floors, haven't planned them out yet.


Ok.

I wish i could help with mapping :/

Though ive only mapped in RPG maker VX xD


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 20, 2009)

There's a  dead old man at the beach..


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> There's a  dead old man at the beach..


Suntanning.


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> If the second gym leader spot isn't taken ill try out for it...
> 
> Name: Awzome Ryan
> Pokemon?: Wartortle, Seaking, Mudkip, Marshtopt
> ...


Wow, your trainers sound like a bunch of three year olds.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> There's a  dead old man at the beach..


Rly? :O

*Checks pic again*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be h8in on the Mudkips :{


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just sounds very immature to me.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the point. Don't you see the badge name? The n00b badge!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Oy-nqyfR_w4&feature=channel_page'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Oy-nqyfR_w4&feature=channel_page' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
Love to put on this song when I'm mapping :]


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Behold, Zeta City, home of the Bdubs University of Pokemon and the first ever Cave House!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


My base of operations is freaking huge  o.o


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one actually talks like that though.......

I mean, sure people type horribly like that on the internet, but the text is suppose to be what the trainers are saying.....


----------



## AndyB (Jul 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone is going to sufficate in there...
There are no windows


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I was about to point that out.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and how many times have you NOT seen trainers that are like: "C'mon! My pok


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Adding windows to the university


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 20, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All part of the massive plan.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Adding windows to the university


Yeeey xD


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what might be going on in those three floors :O


----------



## John102 (Jul 20, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (Jul 20, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (Jul 20, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

Just sent NikoKing a whole lot of writing  .
Im pretty sure they can survive if the put 4 1m high doors open.  .


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Just sent NikoKing a whole lot of writing  .
> Im pretty sure they can survive if the put 4 1m high doors open.  .


Lol  :gyroidsideways: 

@xeladude: When are you starting with the route... thingy. And what is the name of the new city?  :veryhappy:


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

Wait how long did it take you to do that? Think about doing that like 100 times :O .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Still seeing if I can find any window tiles to fit...

@Ice: Took me very long, and scripting is going to take me even longer..


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

And xeladude, what do you use to map the pok


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Still seeing if I can find any window tiles to fit...
> 
> @Ice: Took me very long, and scripting is going to take me even longer..


Poor guy :/

I wonder when the game will be finally released? 

When you come the middle you should realease ome sort of trial ^^


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Still seeing if I can find any window tiles to fit...
> 
> @Ice: Took me very long, and scripting is going to take me even longer..


We all hope you might survive after all of this XD .
I would help but I dont know how to and where to find the pieces :s .


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This ^


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Advance Map, Ryan.

Niko and I will release an alpha once I script up to the first gym :S


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Advance Map, Ryan.
> 
> Niko and I will release an alpha once I script up to the first gym :S


is the tiles built-in?

maybe i could help with mapping then  (if niko approves)


----------



## Conor (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice map xela, am I the one with glasses on top of the big building  ?


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

Found it :O . I can help now! But I probably dont have the patience to do that and I have no idea what any of the cities you want to look like XD .


----------



## Elliot (Jul 20, 2009)

Normal Trainer


    What Class?:Fire Trainer
    Pokemon?: Torchic(any level you want), And  groundon lawl  Charmander
    Name?:Elliot
    Your text?:
Battle: I bet you can't be my outstanding skills ehh?
Win Text: Told ya! Try next time!
Lose: Aww man, I guess i was wrong. *gives a cookie*

Edited.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> Nice map xela, am I the one with glasses on top of the big building  ?


It's a psychic meditating 

The tiles are built in.

Going to finish up scripting Zeta City, then have lunch.


----------



## Conor (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol ok xD


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

i found it aswell, and going to try it out.

if we can help you must instruct us how it will look like ^_^


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, I don't need help...yet


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

WEll Im here if the thing would download ^_^ . I had trouble downloading stuff before >_< .


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Well, I don't need help...yet


Ok, gonna learn the tools anyway...i know you will need our help soon


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They'll come to us one day. The always do.
Had to say that XD .
Looking at some tutorials and looks like you just click the tile you want and where you want it.
Might learn movement later  .


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... when i try to open FireRed it says file access denied...

~Edit~

It worked, i just had to download another r0m


----------



## noury (Jul 20, 2009)

normal trainer

*  What Class?: fisherman
    Pokemon?:kyogre, gyarados, exploud.
    Name?: noury
    Your text?: hi i am noury*


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You hae to download roms?


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and its a real pain in the butt with mapping :O

WHY CAN'T YOU SELECT MORE THAN ONE TILE IN A TIME D:

But i did understand the events


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woo XD .
No its gonna be my turn for torture soon :O .


----------



## AndyB (Jul 20, 2009)

noury said:
			
		

> normal trainer
> 
> *  What Class?: fisherman
> Pokemon?:kyogre, gyarados, exploud.
> ...


No legendaries!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> noury said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Noury. Your a normal fisherman trainer with ledgenaires now?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, because there's gonna be two Kyogres in this game...

Sometimes, I feel like I should do these stupid requests, but make them utterly fail by making them level 1...


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Yeah, because there's gonna be two Kyogres in this game...
> 
> Sometimes, I feel like I should do these stupid requests, but make them utterly fail by making them level 1...


IF there's a stupid request. Punish them by making them a sprite they didn't want and maing them have level  1 pokemon  .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

IT sounds good, but Eziooo  is too lazy to do extra work, Eziooo  just wants to script the town already :<


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> IT sounds good, but xeladude  is too lazy to do extra work, xeladude  just wants to script the town already :<


Ok XD .


----------



## AndyB (Jul 20, 2009)

What you do then is give them some crappy pokemon they don't want, at a stupidly low level.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Level 1 Caterpies.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Level 1 Caterpies.


No caterpies are awesome XD .
Give them level 1 kyrogues and they think. Well it must have aweosme moves and all the moves are splash  .


----------



## AndyB (Jul 20, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OR you could jsut shut up, and let them work on it.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that too >_< .


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PWNED


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

finishing up scripting, everyone.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> finishing up scripting, everyone.


:O

Please give us an alpha so we can try it


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

I need to approve with Niko to give you an alpha.. Plus, you would just be able to go to the first route, it's closed from there on..


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I need to approve with Niko to give you an alpha.. Plus, you would just be able to go to the first route, it's closed from there on..


Whatever, i just want to try it


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2009)

please talk to nikoking as seeing i would love to try it out!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

Wait is scritping the movement and speech?


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

I mapped the whole Pallet Town in that Advance Map :O


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Talking, giving items, pokemon, eggs, battling a trainer, etc.
Advance Map chooses how the people move.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> I mapped the whole Pallet Town in that Advance Map :O


Pallet Town is already built in the INI xD


----------



## AndyB (Jul 20, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just calm down and Wait!
Just like everybody else has to


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but when i changed the boundaries then everything became ugly ^^

And please talk to NikoKing, BTW i haven't heard from him in a while...


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he said he wont be too active much because he'll be working on the game.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, ok ^_^

And btw what does Nikoking work with in the game?


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 20, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you could ask alex if he's on right now.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess Alex is xeladude amirite?

I'll PM him then...


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Talking, giving items, pokemon, eggs, battling a trainer, etc.
> Advance Map chooses how the people move.


Oh right XD .


----------



## Lewis (Jul 20, 2009)

What Class?: Cool Trainer
Pokemon?: Crobat, snorlax, larvitar.
Name?: Lewis
Your text?: It ends here..


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Lewis, you need a win text, a lose text, and a after-battle text.

Done scripting for today : P


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

Will I be able to use it on my mac?


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 20, 2009)

If guys need help, I guess I can do some of the mapping.
I found random sprites of buildings and trainers in my USB ^_^;;


----------



## Jarv156 (Jul 20, 2009)

K, so if I can't be the admin can I at least be one of the commanders plz?

Pokemon?: Brelloom (Knows Spore), Sneasel (Knows Reflect, possibly be weavile if it's available), Gengar, Porygon 2 (Shiny if possible)
Name?: Jarv156
Your text?: Do you really think you can stop our plans? You should run back home to mommy!
When defeated: WHA!? IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

Would it work on a vista :r ?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 20, 2009)

For mac, you need Visual Boy Advance for mac.

And it works on Vista pretty well.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh phew.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 20, 2009)

Phew. My laptop has Windows Vista.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 20, 2009)

Name:Johnny
Pokemonikachu,Medicham,and Charmeleon
What Monotype:Normal,and,Fire
how many Gym Trainers:3
What Gym Number:2
Text: These are my pokemon let me show them too you
Text Lose:This is my badge let me give it too you
Text win:.................NO SOUP FOR YOU
After battle:good work
Badge name:Badge of the Badges


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> For mac, you need Visual Boy Advance for mac.
> 
> And it works on Vista pretty well.


Okay, me look for it now.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 20, 2009)

My guess is as long as it
s for the gba in that file, I can run it.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 20, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Bad Guy Boss
> 
> Name: Boss Alain
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Hiro (Jul 20, 2009)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> K, so if I can't be the admin can I at least be one of the commanders plz?
> 
> Pokemon?: Brelloom (Knows Spore), Sneasel (Knows Reflect, possibly be weavile if it's available), Gengar, Porygon 2 (Shiny if possible)
> Name?: Jarv156
> ...


What is the win text then? :O


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 20, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The boss is already chosen.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 20, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we got one and for team rocket the leader is decided.

Do you want to be commander though?


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

For my optional think which gyms would it be between?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 20, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> For my optional think which gyms would it be between?


Maybe 3rd gym - 4th gym, so around there.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 20, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome > .


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 20, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked you if I could be commander too....


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 20, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah , why not


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 20, 2009)

Name: Grunt Alain

Pokemon: Dusclops , Donphan , WalRein

Text Begin : You will be pulvirized little kid !

Text Loose : I understimated you...

Text Win : Ooohh ? Did I make you cry ? Hehehe

Character Details : Tall , has a black beard , Has black hairs , Always have a cigare in is mouth , Has a evil sense of humour (everything he says is evil xD)


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 20, 2009)

Team Rocket boss is Sean, or else there will be no Team Rocket.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol @ xeladude.

Yay at the fact there's over 5000 views. Keep it up people  .


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 21, 2009)

yay!!! This game's gonna ROCK!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 21, 2009)

I wouldn't say to release a beta of the game just yet.  After all, you have only completed one town, and should really focus on saving time and trying to move on to the next towns.

Besides, nobody wants to spoil the surprise of actually playing the full game itself


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 21, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say to release a beta of the game just yet.  After all, you have only completed one town, and should really focus on saving time and trying to move on to the next towns.
> 
> Besides, nobody wants to spoil the surprise of actually playing the full game itself


Yeah :O .
Also you shouldn't show all of us the towns because that could be spoilers :O .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

Scripting the Pokemon, and starting mapping in bdubs University.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 21, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Scripting the Pokemon, and starting mapping in bdubs University.


Yey ^_^

Oh, and just a quick question...

I mapped Fire Red and i put the Warp event infront of the door but they dont teleport where they should


----------



## Elliot (Jul 21, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Normal Trainer
> 
> 
> What Class? Fire, Water, And Grass Lawl
> ...


I don't know if you got this so here again. Just notify me if three pokemon is not allowed and i'll change it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 21, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How, in what way, is that a question?


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 21, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A torturle?


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 21, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Team [INSERT TEAM NAME HERE] Commander
> 
> Name?: Miku
> Pokemon?: (Lvls up to you) Flygon, Heracross, Gardevoir, Espeon, Umbreon
> ...


Can I be a Commander?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

Class is like Cool Trainer, Psychic, etc.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He missed out, "What went wrong?"

Did you make the warp link to another map?


----------



## Elliot (Jul 21, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Normal Trainer
> 
> 
> What Class?:Fire Trainer
> ...


@ IceZtar, i have bad spelling at pokemon lawl.

@Xeladude, okay.

Changed my stats.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

No again.

Fire Trainer is not a class.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 21, 2009)

Xelda, I pmed you.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 21, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hiro (Jul 21, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elliot (Jul 21, 2009)

Okay, I think i got this right. Lawl.

Normal Trainer


What Class?: Cute Little Boy, Rich too.
Pokemon?: Torchic(any level you want), And groundon lawl Charmander
Name?:Elliot
Your text?:
Battle: I bet you can't be my outstanding skills ehh?
Win Text: Told ya! Try next time!
Lose: Aww man, I guess i was wrong. *gives a cookie*

*Wishes this is right*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hiro (Jul 21, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

Actually, scripting is easier then using Advanced Text, Advanced Text has too many errors.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 21, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Actually, scripting is easier then using Advanced Text, Advanced Text has too many errors.


Yeah, and advanced Text just edits the NPCs that are in the game, scripting makes you create them.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About that, Niko...

You have to script the trainers or give me all the IDs..

PET OR OverworldRE won't work for me.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 21, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?  I have to script the trainers for what area?  Pet works for me btw.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 21, 2009)

I see..
Well, PET opens for me and etc.. Just go on AIM, I'll tell you about the things.


----------



## Riri (Jul 21, 2009)

What Class?: Rich Kid(male)
Pokemon?: Mudkip, Spiritomb, Minun, Duskull
Name?: Riley
Your text?: Battle: So you wanna fight eh? Bring it!
Lose: Hmm, I guess I should train harder.
Win: WOOHOO! VICTORY IS MINE!


----------



## Wooty McWoot (Jul 21, 2009)

Class: Clown
Pokemon: Spoink
Name: Wendell
Battle: Teehee!
Win: Nice!
Lose: ...?!
After Battle: Spoink!


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 21, 2009)

Wooty McWoot said:
			
		

> Class: Clown
> Pokemon: Spoink
> Name: Wendell
> Battle: Teehee!
> ...


I DONT LIKE SPOINK...


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 21, 2009)

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Wooty McWoot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why not? spoink be cuuute... =)


----------



## Clown Town (Jul 21, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because i had a water balloon pig named spoink... he exploded the day i saw the pokemon Spoink on TV...


----------



## Wooty McWoot (Jul 21, 2009)

Too bad, kiddo.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

Okay, so I'm almost done making a town for Andy's gym, and this town has the 8th gym.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, but do you guys like the idea of some of the legendaries to be caught on special islands (Like the GBA events for Mew.)


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 22, 2009)

am i the second gym leader?


----------



## Ricano (Jul 22, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post, but do you guys like the idea of some of the legendaries to be caught on special islands (Like the GBA events for Mew.)


yea you should do that niko


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

tikitorch55 said:
			
		

> am i the second gym leader?


Maybe, but me and Xela are still looking.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 22, 2009)

ok cool


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

Okay, I just finished Rypo City.  If anyone wants to know what it looks like contact me, because it MIGHT be a spoiler.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 22, 2009)

PM'd you


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Ok, I got route 1 done look in the spoiler for the picture.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post, but do you guys like the idea of some of the legendaries to be caught on special islands (Like the GBA events for Mew.)


I guess that sounds good.
Any ideas as to what they'll be? like, the island, cave mewtwo was in, etc?


----------



## Elliot (Jul 22, 2009)

Damn your good at making things niko.  Can't wait to see mine.


----------



## Josh (Jul 22, 2009)

Lol theres an ad for http://PokemonOG.com

Anyways Niko Have you made any progress


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 22, 2009)

Just wandering but which sinnoh pokemon will you include?


----------



## PaJami (Jul 22, 2009)

What Class?: Ace Trainer
Pokemon?: 
Mothim--Level 50--Moves: Psychic, Air Slash, Protect, Energy Ball
Dugtrio--Level 53--Moves: Earthquake, Magnitude, Dig, Sandstorm
Arcanine--Level 55--Moves: Fire Fang, Flamethrower, ExtremeSpeed, Will-O-Wisp
Lunatone--Level 57--Moves: Hypnosis, Future Sight, Calm Mind, Psychic
Gyarados--Level 60--Moves: Hyper Beam, Aqua Tail, Ice Beam, Thunder
Name?: Jami (Ace Trainer Jami)
Your text?: 
Before Battle--You made it this far, but if you can't beat me, you will stand no chance against the Pokemon League
Win--Looks like you need more training
Lose--I can't believe it! You won! 
After battle--Good luck at the Pokemon League, kid. I'm sure that you'll do great.

Extra Information: If you could, make him the last trainer in Victory Road. Make it so you have to fight him. Basically, I'd like this person to be a test of strength to see if you stand a chance against the Elite Four.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Mothim--Level 50--Moves: Psychic, Air Slash, Protect, Energy Ball
> Dugtrio--Level 53--Moves: Earthquake, Magnitude, Dig, Sandstorm
> Arcanine--Level 55--Moves: Fire Fang, Flamethrower, ExtremeSpeed, Will-O-Wisp
> Lunatone--Level 57--Moves: Hypnosis, Future Sight, Calm Mind, Psychic
> Gyarados--Level 60--Moves: Hyper Beam, Aqua Tail, Ice Beam, Thunder


XD
They're kinda over leveled for Victory Road. Try level 30-39


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

I want to be the first trainer you fight in the game.
My Pokemon are as follows:
Level 100 Groudon
Level 100 Kyogre
Level 100 Darkrai
Level 100 Giratina
Level 100 Lugia
Level 100 Mewtwo

Thank you.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

Sbud said:
			
		

> I want to be the first trainer you fight in the game.
> My Pokemon are as follows:
> Level 100 Groudon
> Level 100 Kyogre
> ...


You forgot Arceus.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Sbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't need Arceus.  I was thinking of just having a team of 6 Level 100 Darkrais.

You know, give the starting trainer a challenge.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 22, 2009)

im in ur boxez steelin ur pokeman.


----------



## noury (Jul 22, 2009)

and  entei


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

Sbud said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course.
To make sure they're strong enough to start the game.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 22, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Sbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, their level 6 starters and level 3 caught pokemon should be able to handle it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Sbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.  I give the trainer a nice challenge, without overpowering him/her too much.

It's a nice well balanced team.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 22, 2009)

Sbud said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And if they can't win, they can't play.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 22, 2009)

Sbud said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt this will get in XD .


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> I doubt this will get in XD .


...It wasn't intended to..
XD


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> IceZtar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait...who said it wasn't?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 22, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Sbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knowing Xela and Niko... it might, but then they'd have attacks like splash and wimpy swift. And then you could kill them with 1-Hit KOs.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

Sbud said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said so.
How absurd is it to have six level 100 Darkrais?
They should be Dialgas.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Sbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Needs moar Darkrais.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 22, 2009)

Sbud said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






































</div>

Does that work?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Sbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not Enough.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Sbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL NO!
THEY'RE NOT SHINY!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 22, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































</div>

That any better? That should be an event. A billion shiny Darkrais come and beat you up.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you obviously didn't post a billion.
Please get started.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 22, 2009)

Sbud said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'd get in trouble...  T_T


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Sbud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put them in spoilers


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 22, 2009)

Name:Adam
Pokemon?:Flareon,Magmar,Ninetails
What monotype gym do you want to have?:fire
How many gym trainers?:4
What Number gym leader do you want to be?:6
Text?:
begining:so you've made it to my gym huh well i suggest you get fired up for my fire types
win:come back when your better than a grain of ash
lose:*sigh* our flames been put out
Badge Name?:sun badge
Character Details:could you make a gym leader with hair kinda like johnny test lol the rest of the character you decide but im a guy so i would like a guy character lol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 22, 2009)

The bazillion darkrais is hurting my internet!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The bazillion darkrais is hurting my internet!


Smack your internet and show it who is the boss.

OK EVERYBODY STOP SPAMMING NIKO'S TOPIC.  HE HAS HAD ENOUGH OF THIS TOMFOOLERY!


----------



## Gnome (Jul 22, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> Name:Adam
> Pokemon?:Flareon,Magmar,Ninetails
> What monotype gym do you want to have?:fire
> How many gym trainers?:4
> ...


*facepalm* There's alread 4 GYM leaders.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 22, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> Name:Adam
> Pokemon?:Flareon,Magmar,Ninetails
> What monotype gym do you want to have?:fire
> How many gym trainers?:4
> ...


there happeh nao?


----------



## PaJami (Jul 22, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's supposed to be a training for the Elite Four. It's just giving you a taste of what you'll be facing.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 22, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what the Gym Leaders are for. XD


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 22, 2009)

umm how many gym leaders are there so far?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already a 6th gym and I already have a fire gym.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

Do you have commanders yet? ;_;


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Do you have commanders yet? ;_;


No, I don't think so.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 22, 2009)

nikoking what can i be?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 22, 2009)

PSst, Niko. You need to list what Gym Types are taken.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> PSst, Niko. You need to list what Gym Types are taken.


Oh yeah, thanks for the reminder xD.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 22, 2009)

Did you add mine ?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Did you add mine ?


What was yours?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 22, 2009)

I will search it ^^


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 22, 2009)

I will search it ^^


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 22, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Name: Team Rocket Commander Alain
> 
> Pokemon: NineTales , Dusclops , Donphan
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 22, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bumped commander application.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

Meh, I'll go see what Xela thinks about you two being commanders.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

How's the game coming along Niko?


----------



## Elliot (Jul 22, 2009)

I might change my type.

Can there be Professers? Lawl. Or Nurse Joy's?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> How's the game coming along Niko?


On an earlier page I posted what route 1 looks like, but now I'm just working on brainstorming town ideas.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Need any custom pokemon sprites?

I'd love it if there were special Pokemon in your game, just saying.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're removing some 3rd gen pokemon to insert some special ones, like for example Crystal Onix or a special pokemon in the anime.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 22, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GPX+ has a Crystal Onix.

How about ... a Purple Kecleon or an Island Vileplume?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 22, 2009)

Can I see the picture?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 22, 2009)

This looks great. I'd love to help with this.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 22, 2009)

Did you put me in it?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> Did you put me in it?


Eh... no since we already have a 6th gym.


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

Wait, you didn't forget me, right?
I haven't followed this topic for a while.
Need me to post info again?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 22, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> Wait, you didn't forget me, right?
> I haven't followed this topic for a while.
> Need me to post info again?


Sure, I might need it.


----------



## Orange (Jul 22, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> *What Class?:* Bug Catcher
> *Pokemon?:* Weedle
> *Name?:* Orange (_hehe_)
> *Your text?:* Yay, I caught a Weedle! It will be my best friend!


I've seen some people with win- and lose-text. Should I add that?


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 22, 2009)

Name:Adam
Pokemon?:misdreavous,duskull,dusclops
What monotype gym do you want to have?:ghost
How many gym trainers?:3
What Number gym leader do you want to be?:2
Text?:
begining:you will never see me coming
win:disappear and never come back
lose:wha... well i guess its just one
Badge Name?:illusion badge
Character Details:make him with like spikey purple hair and a black cape *and a shirt of course *


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 22, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Name: Team Rocket Commander Alain
> 
> Pokemon: NineTales , Dusclops , Donphan , WalRein
> 
> ...


I modified Text Win and Added A pokemon


----------



## Ricano (Jul 22, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> Name:Adam
> Pokemon?:misdreavous,duskull,dusclops
> What monotype gym do you want to have?:ghost
> How many gym trainers?:3
> ...


o_o
shirt, cape but no pants? lmfao
and how is it coming along niko?


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 22, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD i didnt even think


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 22, 2009)

so, out of all the gym leader applications battling it out for slot #2, are you down to any specific number? are you going with the early bird getting the worm or careful decision? I'm just curious as to how its all workin out.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 22, 2009)

Careful decision

Johto starters will be starters, we have better plans for Kanto and Hoenn starters.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 22, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> I might change my type.
> 
> Can there be Professers? Lawl. Or Nurse Joy's?


I beg you to stop saying lawl bro.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 23, 2009)

I really wonder who will be 2nd gym leader...


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 23, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> roblox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, it's doing pretty good  .


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 23, 2009)

So has xeladude decided if we're commanders or not?


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 23, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhhhh niko am i in im just wondering if not then i wil try a different character i just rlly wanna be in a game


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 23, 2009)

Still need any custom sprites ...?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 23, 2009)

Dring Dring XelaBoy


----------



## Ricano (Jul 23, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you'll just have to wait and see
everyone wants to be in it


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 23, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Dring Dring XelaBoy


lolwut

Niko should be asleep/breakfast atm :v


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 23, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Still need any custom sprites ...?


We're good.  Thanks for asking though.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 23, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> If the second gym leader spot isn't taken ill try out for it...
> 
> Name: Awzome Ryan
> Pokemon?: Wartortle, Marshtopt
> ...


Changed the amount of pok


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 23, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hiro (Jul 23, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Jul 23, 2009)

Sowai- I'm Bill, perfect. Ocool I'm admin of Team Rocket. Kickass.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 23, 2009)

I really want to be the rival *coughSilvercough* but I doubt that's going to happen.




			
				Normal Trainer said:
			
		

> What Class?: PI
> Pokemon?: Relicanth Lv34, Croconaw Lv36, Manectric Lv35, Snorlax Lv38
> Name?: Silver
> Your text?:
> ...


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 23, 2009)

so, since I'm not a gym leader, and not E4, can I be a trainor in the victory road of this game?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 23, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> so, since I'm not a gym leader, and not E4, can I be a trainor in the victory road of this game?


Sure I guess.

@Silver: Hm... if you want to be the rival then fill out the pokemon form 4 times for each encounter with him.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 23, 2009)

well since my first attempt failed can i be a trainer on victory road?
What Class?: ace trainer
Pokemon?:gengar,ninetails,absol
Name?:roblox
Your text?: begining:heh this'll be easy
win:come back when you can battle
lose:wha..well i guess its only 1


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 23, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> well since my first attempt failed can i be a trainer on victory road?
> What Class?: ace trainer
> Pokemon?:gengar,ninetails,absol
> Name?:roblox
> ...


Ok, you can be one.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 23, 2009)

yay


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 23, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 23, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask xela, he's the one with the bad guy commanders  .


----------



## Gnome (Jul 23, 2009)

Name?: Sean
Pokemon?: Metagross lvl: 54 Nosepass lvl: 43 Manectric lvl: 48 Glalie lvl: 50 Weavile: 48
Text?: Before: Heh, You'll never defeat Team Rocket! Middle: I still have a few tricks up my sleeves. Loss: How the? WHAT THE?! Win: Such a waste of time.
Character Details: White suit, Black Hair, Goatee, Click for HairstYle, it's the boY one. Cigar


----------



## Gnome (Jul 23, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I'm alreadY the admin. I think >->


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 23, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They want to be the commanders, like Mars, Jupiter, and Saturn in Pokemon D/P/Pt.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 23, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I swear it just said Admin. 0: I must be hallucinating


----------



## Orange (Jul 23, 2009)

Is mine good?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 23, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> Is mine good?


I didn't see it xP .


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 23, 2009)

soo niko when the game comes out can i be a play tester?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 23, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> soo niko when the game comes out can i be a play tester?


lol, the game might come out on winter break possibly.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 23, 2009)

kk but like if you want to do i test on whatever you have anytime you can ask me


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 23, 2009)

Xela...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 23, 2009)

We have no speculation for regular members to be admins.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 23, 2009)

Commanders?


----------



## Hiro (Jul 24, 2009)

What DPP pokemon will be in the game?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 24, 2009)

I have an important question.

In the game, can you get it so the player's starter pokemon affect the rival's pokemon?

Like in DP, the rival has his starter (strong against yours), then two pokemon with types of the two other starters (eg. if he has Totodile, he also has a Houndoom and Roserade).


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> What DPP pokemon will be in the game?


I'm not actually sure, we might not even put them in, but maybe...

@ silver Yep, so you mean it's always the pokemon that is stronger?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can do that.  But yeah, Johto starters please.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 24, 2009)

This thread needs a laugh.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jOJqsxz9xPQ&feature=channel

So, will it be like... if the starter pok


----------



## Conor (Jul 24, 2009)

I just saw route 1, it looks great, well done Niko.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2009)

Update: I jazzed up the first page.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Update: I jazzed up the first page.


Pretty cool.
Is that music you're putting in the game?


----------



## Hiro (Jul 24, 2009)

What pokemon would you like to see be like the red gyarados in Pokemon gold and silver?
- Poliwhirl
- Gloom
- Slowpoke
- Mr. Mime
- or Abra?

My answer: Slowpoke


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I can't put in soundtracks like that which are in high quality.  I wish I could though.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 24, 2009)

Latios!



Edit: Wait, is Teezu the players name?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks. But it'll still be good.

and Slowpoke should be the shiny one.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Latios!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Wait, is Teezu the players name?


Yeah, I thought of a random name that resembled the Tee in the initials TBT.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry for double post, but now I added cool moving sprites AND a support userbar! Be sure to put them in your sig!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice.
I'm in a creative mood, so I might work on a userbar for it too. I don't need those bells either, those things are useless to me. lol


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Very nice.
> I'm in a creative mood, so I might work on a userbar for it too. I don't need those bells either, those things are useless to me. lol


Awesome  .  It can include any pokemon just to let you know  .


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, well if any pokemon is the case, I'll work on a few.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 24, 2009)

I've almost finished the rival stuff.

What kind of levels will the elite 4 be at? I'm planning on having a rival battle just before them.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I've almost finished the rival stuff.
> 
> What kind of levels will the elite 4 be at? I'm planning on having a rival battle just before them.


Hm....  I think 48-64, around ruby and sapphire's levels.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. I'll make the highest level 55, like a taster of what's to come.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, well I'm headed off, PM me so I can check when I come back later.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 24, 2009)

Here they are. Still working on more.
Edit: PM me if you want one requested. I'm JUST making them for this topic.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Team Rocket Weezing Userbar




```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7234323/1/][img]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/trikki146/tbtweezing.jpg[/img][/url]
```
</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7234323/1/][img]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/trikki146/NidoBar.jpg[/img][/url]
```
</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7234323/1/][img]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/trikki146/duskullbar.jpg[/img][/url]
```


----------



## rafren (Jul 24, 2009)

Ohh seems cool.


----------



## Orange (Jul 24, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 24, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> Orange said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. You need something to say if you lose, and if you win.


----------



## rafren (Jul 24, 2009)

Do you have to battle Wi-Fi in this group/club/whatever?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 24, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Do you have to battle Wi-Fi in this group/club/whatever?


This isn't a group or a club.
It's support for a game being made.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 24, 2009)

bumped this so nobody would miss it.
also, I'll work on more later if anyone wants any more.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Team Rocket Weezing Userbar




```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7234323/1/][img]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/trikki146/tbtweezing.jpg[/img][/url]
```
</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7234323/1/][img]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/trikki146/NidoBar.jpg[/img][/url]
```
</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7234323/1/][img]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/trikki146/duskullbar.jpg[/img][/url]
```
</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">



```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7234323/1/][img]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/trikki146/umbreonbar.jpg[/img][/url]
```
</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">



```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7234323/1/][img]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/trikki146/steelixbar.jpg[/img][/url]
```
</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">



```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7234323/1/][img]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/trikki146/snorlaxbar.jpg[/img][/url]
```
</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">



```
[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7234323/1/][img]http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e99/trikki146/slowkingbar.jpg[/img][/url]
```
</div>


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 24, 2009)

so, can we know who the elite four are or is it a secret?


----------



## daveyp1997 (Jul 24, 2009)

did you read my post


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 24, 2009)

daveyp1997 said:
			
		

> did you read my post


There are over 700 posts, and you posted once.
Don't be impatient, plus, there is no Team Magma in this game, and you can't have raquaza.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks a bunch for the bump and userbars, Trikki.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Thanks a bunch for the bump and userbars, Trikki.


No problem.
those were actually the first ever userbars I've ever made. =p


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 24, 2009)

:0

I love the Slowking one.
I think I'll put in a Slowking in the game now ;p


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> :0
> 
> I love the Slowking one.
> I think I'll put in a Slowking in the game now ;p


Ah please do.
I wanted him to be my strongest for my gym. =p
Was he not in Johto though?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 24, 2009)

He was introduced in the Johto series.
Though, you needed a King's Rock...

Why not put him as your strongest? 


>__________>
I just found out why the first post would kill my iPod Touch.

THE MUSIC BAR THING.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> He was introduced in the Johto series.
> Though, you needed a King's Rock...
> 
> Why not put him as your strongest?
> ...


Hm..
Is there any way you can get him to evolve without the kings rock/trading?
Say, he has to have the kings rock in hand, then level up.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 24, 2009)

Nope, via trading :\
It was so hard to find a Slowking back in GSC.

You can still put him on your team though


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 24, 2009)

I wish I could help in some way... But what can I do? my skills are drawing and making music... not really helpful here... =(


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 24, 2009)

deathparty666 said:
			
		

> I wish I could help in some way... But what can I do? my skills are drawing and making music... not really helpful here... =(


We really don't need help atm.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> deathparty666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok... well if needed, i'd be glad to try and help.

BTW it looks like its coming along great.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 24, 2009)

IT is


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Nope, via trading :\
> It was so hard to find a Slowking back in GSC.
> 
> You can still put him on your team though


Thanks. n__n


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 24, 2009)

No prob.

So now I have to start mapping D:


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> No prob.
> 
> So now I have to start mapping D:


Hope it comes along well. =p


----------



## Sporge27 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hmmm interesting, I would love to see a pokemon rp start up again and survive,  I tried my own forum based one once....   and was part of another years ago on the nintendo forum, back when there was one and when there was an RP section 

As former founder of team Rocket on these forums I would be glad to help...  I think Odd was running Galactic at the time...

edit:  Proof of old rocket stuff


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Niko, think you might be able make my character appear when the hero beats the first gym leader?

I just give the hero a little talk and give him a pokemon egg like cynthia.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 24, 2009)

I might try to create a map and show you


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 24, 2009)

eumm , dont have time ... sorry


----------



## AndyB (Jul 24, 2009)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Hmmm interesting, I would love to see a pokemon rp start up again and survive,  I tried my own forum based one once....   and was part of another years ago on the nintendo forum, back when there was one and when there was an RP section
> 
> As former founder of team Rocket on these forums I would be glad to help...  I think Odd was running Galactic at the time...
> 
> edit:  Proof of old rocket stuff


Haha, I remember that.
Wow, I wish I could find my card.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 24, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I might try to create a map and show you


Do not want.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jul 24, 2009)

I know, I got all my old stuff backed up at least twice and still in photobucket 

My favorite part was the sprite lab where pokemon got combined together


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 24, 2009)

Blastizard is the best one.
I feel like using that one :0

Can you make Venustoise? i really wanna include that one


----------



## Sporge27 (Jul 24, 2009)

I tried going with how the one on the tv show looked.  I think it turned out all right I can work on it a bit more if you think it needed anything.  This one was a bit tougher though since they are in such different positions,  so most of the venasaur traits are pixeled by me  

I don't know what format you want these in but I figure PNG is best for pixels, and you can probably crop and convert it to what you need.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Nope, via trading :\
> It was so hard to find a Slowking back in GSC.
> 
> You can still put him on your team though


You could change the format of how he evolves, for example in ShinyGold you could get an alakazam or Machamp at level 40.


----------



## Jarv156 (Jul 24, 2009)

The Red Gyrados replacement should NOT be Abra, it would teleport away!


----------



## Jarv156 (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone with less than 1000 post may as well not post a trainer idea, we're very unlikely to be picked,  T_T  it would have been nice for some low post users to be a part of this as well...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 24, 2009)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> Anyone with less than 1000 post may as well not post a trainer idea, we're very unlikely to be picked,  T_T  it would have been nice for some low post users to be a part of this as well...


Posts have nothing to do with it.
Maturity and how well you detail your description should matter.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 24, 2009)

^^Which is how I did my application, yet no response about anyone being commander.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2009)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> Anyone with less than 1000 post may as well not post a trainer idea, we're very unlikely to be picked,  T_T  it would have been nice for some low post users to be a part of this as well...


Eh... no. I know some people who don't post much and still deserve to be in this game.  Their form just has to be detailed enough and be FAIR.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 24, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> ^^Which is how I did my application, yet no response about anyone being commander.


There is a lot of work being done, they can only do so much at a time.
It's hard to check who said what with all of these random people coming in asking for trainers with legendaries.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> ^^Which is how I did my application, yet no response about anyone being commander.


You do understand it's annoying to read through 60 pages of forms and deciding who gets what role in the game, right?


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Oh, I understand.

Sorry, I was in a bad mood. XD


----------



## Elliot (Jul 24, 2009)

75 Pages to be exact 

Hows it going so far, Any routes done, beside route 1?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> 75 Pages to be exact
> 
> Hows it going so far, Any routes done, beside route 1?


Just brainstorming, xela is going to map something today though.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 24, 2009)

Ooh...


----------



## Elliot (Jul 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay good luck can't wait to see it!


----------



## Hiro (Jul 24, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...

If it is what i think it is im VERY happy


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 24, 2009)

hey, if there's blastizard and venustoise, shouldn't there be a charusaur?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2009)

I finished route 2 and now I'm working on the Underground Forest =0 .


----------



## Hiro (Jul 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I finished route 2 and now I'm working on the Underground Forest =0 .


Underground forest?

What's that?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you've played Kirby Superstar there was an underground forest, I thought it would be epic if there was one in this game so I decided to put it in.  It's going to take me ALL Day though :\ .


----------



## Hiro (Jul 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, never played a Kirby game before ;P

All day, dont you mean all night? 
Poor you xD


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, at least I have pizza and other filling foods on my side.

It's going to be a long night indeed.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry bro, couldn't map anything.

I got b& irl.
D:

Grounded for who knows when monday.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Sorry bro, couldn't map anything.
> 
> I got b& irl.
> D:
> ...


Eh, Don't worry, I'm going to map today and tomorrow like a crazy man.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 24, 2009)

Just send me the maps and I'll script em.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 24, 2009)

Xela ? Did you decide yet?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok, well if some of you played earthbound you'll be in for a suprise.


----------



## Horus (Jul 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Ok, well if some of you played earthbound you'll be in for a suprise.


The Giygas Pokemon!


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, just some stuff like the shrines from EarthBound, and when you beat all the shrines you get to see a legendary pokemon.


----------



## Horus (Jul 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 24, 2009)

How are you gonna script that?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 24, 2009)

Xela.. Stop ignoring me ^^


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> How are you gonna script that?


I'll learn, don't worry  .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 24, 2009)

Scripting that seems generally impossible.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 24, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Scripting that seems generally impossible.


Seriously? Dang, there goes a good idea of the shrines :\


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, it's impossible for the game's sake.
It can be done, it'd just mess up something else.
Go on AIM, I'll tell you more.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 25, 2009)

UPDATE: UNDERGOUND FOREST IS COMPLETE! (PLEASE NOTE: I am showing only the first half, I don't want to ruin the thrill for you guys  .

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 25, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> UPDATE: UNDERGOUND FOREST IS COMPLETE! (PLEASE NOTE: I am showing only the first half, I don't want to ruin the thrill for you guys  .
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


Cave!  :O


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 25, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cave = Mystery for now.  But it will hold something epic and awesome, you'll piss your pants at the sight of it.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 25, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds epic.

I'll go get the rival stuff, which I totally fogot about.


----------



## rafren (Jul 25, 2009)

Epic coolness.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 25, 2009)

Question of the day answer:

2 caves is enough xP


----------



## Hiro (Jul 25, 2009)

What sprite will my gym leader have btw?


----------



## Hiro (Jul 25, 2009)

I made my own supporter userbar ^_^

No Mudkipz were harmed.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 25, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> I made my own supporter userbar ^_^
> 
> No Mudkipz were harmed.


Ok, thanks for the userbar  .


----------



## Pear (Jul 25, 2009)

I was gone for a week and this got 78 pages.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 25, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem ^^


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 25, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> I was gone for a week and this got 78 pages.


lol, it's a lot indeed.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 25, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's LOTSA SPAGHETTI D:

*cough*Giveusbeta*cough*


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 25, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough*MaybenextweekI'llreleaseone*cough*


----------



## Hiro (Jul 25, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great ^_^

I WON!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 25, 2009)

Might be scriting if I get over my Gang Garrison 2 addiction.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 25, 2009)

Why no one answers me


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 25, 2009)

We are not makng members admins, commanders, etc other than Rockmqn.
You can apply for a Rocket Grunt.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok then 

You have my application atleast


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 25, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Ok then
> 
> You have my application atleast


Right?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 25, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> We are not makng members admins, commanders, etc other than Rockmqn.
> You can apply for a Rocket Grunt.


Btw , why you did not tell me before?


----------



## Ricano (Jul 25, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stop bothering the dude already
let him decide who goes in or not


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 25, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Name: Grunt Alain
> 
> Pokemon: Dusclops , Donphan , WalRein
> 
> ...


....


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 25, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_-


----------



## Ricano (Jul 25, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you don't need to keep repeating ur app all the time
Im sure he read yours already...


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 25, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your wrong , it has 78 Pages


----------



## AndyB (Jul 25, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you don't need to spam this damn thread with nothing more than "..." or "Well?"
Give them a break, like you say it has 78 pages.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 25, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats why I make sure they see it


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 25, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever realize that they saw it loads of times and are just purposely ignoring you?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 25, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't have to put you in at all.
They'll see your post, and they'll do what they can. But if you spam the topic, they'll just leave you out.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 25, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its easy you know ? Just Post and tell me if I can or not. I need a answer or it will count has they never saw my application


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 25, 2009)

If you're gonna be rude, they won't let you in at all probably.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 25, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're still working on maps ffs.
Seriously, grow up. When they give an update saying how far they are, THEN ask them about it.
For right now, please stop being so immature.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 25, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Immature? What does it have to do with this o_o


----------



## Ricano (Jul 25, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you constantly spamming this thread...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 25, 2009)

Blue, just leave this thread free of your spam, you've annoyed me to no end.
No one that is a regular member can be a Rocket Admin/Commander/etc.
The best you'll be in this game is a School Boy trainer, and what makes you think you'll get a major role?

You've anooyed me, please stop.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 25, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he sometimes bumps it  .. and to answer your question blue, it's undecided. We aren't even that far in the game, we're just mapping, when we're scripting you might get your answer replied .


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 25, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Blue, just leave this thread free of your spam, you've annoyed me to no end.
> No one that is a regular member can be a Rocket Admin/Commander/etc.
> The best you'll be in this game is a School Boy trainer, and what makes you think you'll get a major role?
> 
> You've anooyed me, please stop.


So does that mean I have to redo my application? o_o (But RockmanEXE is a Bad Admin/Boss...)


I'm confused.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 25, 2009)

miku, the best you can be is a double battle Rocket Grunt with
Someone else.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 25, 2009)

xela quick question when did you become the owner/maker of this game unless i missed something this is nikos idea and HE calls the shots
EDIT:i bet i just made ALOT of people mad


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 25, 2009)

Does that mean I have to change mostly everything in my application? o_o

Un-Related: 
I know you would probably deny it, but if you could be able to change the music in the gyms, I suggest this. XD
http://www.youtube.com/v/FoQWq7RNvYg


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 25, 2009)

Do you think this will work? Because if someone wanna play he will need a rom ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 25, 2009)

Roblox, we are both co-owners.
I'm not his little personal helper, we both decide what happens.

It's the two of us.

Also, I'll see if i can delete a bad song for that.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 25, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Roblox, we are both co-owners.
> I'm not his little personal helper, we both decide what happens.
> 
> It's the two of us.
> ...


oh ok im sorry xela i didnt know im sorry please forgive me


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok so I haven't been on for a while. So how far has it gone.
Tell me all.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 26, 2009)

IceZtar said:
			
		

> Ok so I haven't been on for a while. So how far has it gone.
> Tell me all.


We finished the first town, Route 1 and 2, and the underground forest.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 26, 2009)

Did you get the Rival stuff I sent?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Did you get the Rival stuff I sent?


Yeah, thanks for the info, I'll get to it when I come back from vacation.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 26, 2009)

Alright, Niko went on vacay and I'm doing the same tomorrow. I might be able to use my laptop on the plane so I can map and script lieke crazy, so all gym leaders, please PM me or contact me via MSN/AIM/Yahoo.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 26, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok... :1


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 26, 2009)

So, do I have make another application...

I guess for me to be a Grunt?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 26, 2009)

What Class?: Team Rocket Grunt (In a double battle, I guess?)
Pokemon?: Beautifly, Dustox
Name?: Miku
Your text?: You think you can beat Team Rocket? Think again!
Win: Nice try! Maybe you can try again, hehehe!
Lose: No, it can't be! We can't lose!
After Battle: You got lucky! Next time, we might be able to beat you!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 26, 2009)

After Battle?


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 26, 2009)

*edits*


----------



## Hiro (Jul 26, 2009)

I made a new userbar, i'll post it when i get on my other laptop ;P


----------



## Hiro (Jul 26, 2009)

Here it is:


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 26, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Do you think this will work? Because if someone wanna play he will need a rom ...


.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 26, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T___T

Wth do you think he is editing? Air?


----------



## Suaure (Jul 26, 2009)

I WANT TO BE A POKEMON THAT KNOWS SPLASH


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

I really do feel sorry for Niko and Xela having to deal with you idiots.
Even if you were to be put in the game, you wouldn't even be greatful, you'd still have something to whine about.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, enough Blue_Alaine. 
Both of them have gone on away for a few days, so take leave a message.
And nobody is being a damn pokemon! 
Anyone that gets in, you should feel lucky to be in the game.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 26, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> I really do feel sorry for Niko and Xela having to deal with you idiots.
> Even if you were to be put in the game, you wouldn't even be greatful, you'd still have something to whine about.


This ^

Those who don't appreciate being put in the game shall be attacked by my Mudkipz D:<


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 26, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know what im talking about?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not helping.
You were one of the people spamming and acting stupid a while back too.

But like Andy said, these people need to either be patient and thankful they're even considering putting them in the game.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 26, 2009)

And also, if you will be put in the game and they release a beta:




			
				n00b said:
			
		

> Why is my character sprite like that D:< I hate you! You didn't listen to me!!!!!!111oneondediw



That ^ Would be the result of you... mean... people...


----------



## Hiro (Jul 26, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't think i appreciate me being put in the game?  <_< 

Acting stupid? In what way, ey?


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> And also, if you will be put in the game and they release a beta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ryan, you're not helping either.
You continue to post, asking about a beta.

How about... everyone shuts up, calms down and leave them be.
As if they rush to do anything, they'll screw it up, due to you little bastards whining all the damn time.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 26, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesnt really help telling everyone to shut up all the time  <_< 

And when have you ever seen me whine in this thread? And if you didn't notice i stopped asking for a beta  >_<


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right now, you're whining.

and they put Andy in charge, so he can tell them to shut up if he pleases.
Not that they'll listen anyway, since they seem to be incapable of having any common sense.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 26, 2009)

Like I said , THE GAME NEEDS A FREAKING ROM


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Like I said , THE GAME NEEDS A FREAKING ROM


NO *censored.2.0*!
Just stop posting unless it's relavent.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 26, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then how do you want it to work?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god.
You cannot even read correctly.
Your posting is useless, and causing the topic to get nothing but spam, so please, shut up.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_<

Ok, just stop alright. 
They know how they are going to get this out.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jul 26, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know , your post is more useless then mine. Mine was only a question to see if the game Would work out or not


----------



## Ricano (Jul 26, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were you born stupid or something?
Re-read what he said...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it didn't work, they wouldn't be making it.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 26, 2009)

I was going to start a positive conversation but I wasn't sure what we could discuss.

Map ideas maybe?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I was going to start a positive conversation but I wasn't sure what we could discuss.
> 
> Map ideas maybe?


What do you think a good map idea would be?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 26, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm.....

Well, just before the pokemon league in Platinum, there's a lake with a waterfall for you to climb up. You can see it here at 6:47.

On the southern side of the lake, a small part of the land sticks out. When I first saw that I thought "That's boring. Why didn't they make it a long lake with a single path strecthing out to a large waterfall at the end? That would make the entrance to the pokemon league way more epic!"

I don't know when you get Waterfall in the game, or when the guys making this are going to give you Waterfall, but I thought it was a cool idea.


----------



## Sky master (Jul 26, 2009)

Name: Ryan.
Pokemon?:Vaporeon,Piplup,Mudkip,Golduck,Poilwag,Floatzel.
What type gym do you want to have?:Water.
How many gym trainers?:9.
What Number gym leader do you want to be?:2nd.
Text?:So, you are here now. Good. Now, you came here for a battle, right? Well you'll get one! (*battle starts*)
Badge Name?:Aqua Drip Badge.
Character Details:Wears a yellow cap and wears jeans and T-shirt is sky blue with a rain drop on the back.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 26, 2009)

OMG.
I BEG THAT I CAN BE A POKEMON


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

Sky master said:
			
		

> Name: Ryan.
> Pokemon?:Vaporeon,Piplup,Mudkip,Golduck,Poilwag,Floatzel.
> What type gym do you want to have?:Water.
> How many gym trainers?:9.
> ...


All gym positions are taken.


----------



## Sky master (Jul 26, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Sky master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=(
 :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'( 
 :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'( 
 :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'( 
 :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'( 
 :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'( 
 :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'( 
 :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

Sky master said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll be okay.
Try for a trainer position.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> OMG.
> I BEG THAT I CAN BE A POKEMON


No one is *being* a pokemon!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 26, 2009)

Andy and Trikki are the most responsible, both of them will be in  charge while we're gone.

If you don't reapect or listen to them, you can kindly
Say good bye to your position in the game.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEver played Platinum upto te pokemon league and i dun remember much of pearl.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 26, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Suaure said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besides me?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 26, 2009)

What's the point of being a pokemon?

We can't change the name to say Suaure without changing them all.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah. Just apply to be a normal trainer.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Andy and Trikki are the most responsible, both of them will be in  charge while we're gone.
> 
> If you don't reapect or listen to them, you can kindly
> Say good bye to your position in the game.


We'll hold the fort. lol


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*No one is being a Pokemon*


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 26, 2009)

Why would you want to capture a human?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 26, 2009)

Excellent, knew i could count on you two.


----------



## Suaure (Jul 26, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Suaure said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it ..<small>.. besides me</small>


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 26, 2009)

Argh, like I said, just apply to be a normal Trainer!!!!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 26, 2009)

Alright, gonna play Gang garrison 2, bunny server ftw.

Here's the plan, I'll be mapping and scripting for 6 hours, so i need not start yet.
I'll inform you of any updates by tomorrow, then after, Andy or Trikki will inform you,


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Alright, gonna play Gang garrison 2, bunny server ftw.
> 
> Here's the plan, I'll be mapping and scripting for 6 hours, so i need not start yet.
> I'll inform you of any updates by tomorrow, then after, Andy or Trikki will inform you,


Righto.
Have fun. =p


----------



## Gnome (Jul 26, 2009)

IHateTheBellTree said:
			
		

> Seems stupid.


Touch


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 26, 2009)

IHateTheBellTree said:
			
		

> Seems stupid.


Hi Bryko.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 26, 2009)

So how far have ya'll gotten?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> So how far have ya'll gotten?


They've got a few maps done so far.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 26, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're an idiot.
Nobody is being a pokemon
No one.
And if you continue... you wont get in the game at all.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 26, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Suaure said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pwned 

(dammit I don't feel good at all...)


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 27, 2009)

This thread was falling back... I thought I'd bump it with something un-spammy.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 27, 2009)

Indeed, we haven't provided any updates since I'm doing all my work on the plane tonight, and Niko's on vacay.


----------



## deathparty666 (Jul 27, 2009)

yep. But don't rush yourself. We wouldn't want you to screw anything up (not that you would...)


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, take your time with this. There's no rush.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 28, 2009)

There is no time, your sword is enough!

I mean, try not to work too fast or too hard,


----------



## youkieran (Jul 28, 2009)

the pic of the pokemon land is a game thing i was playing it now i dont play it i was pro on it


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 28, 2009)

youkieran said:
			
		

> the pic of the pokemon land is a game thing i was playing it now i dont play it i was pro on it


*censored.9.10*


----------



## Hiro (Jul 28, 2009)

youkieran said:
			
		

> the pic of the pokemon land is a game thing i was playing it now i dont play it i was pro on it


Wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 28, 2009)

youkieran said:
			
		

> the pic of the pokemon land is a game thing i was playing it now i dont play it i was pro on it


That made no sense whatsoever.


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 28, 2009)

youkieran said:
			
		

> the pic of the pokemon land is a game thing i was playing it now i dont play it i was pro on it


learn 2 spell dum ass


----------



## Conor (Jul 28, 2009)

tikitorch55 said:
			
		

> youkieran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says the person who doesn't use the correct grammar and can't spell dumb.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 28, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> tikitorch55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking that but didn't want to post incase he was being sarcastic.

I think this thread will die for a bit. The Xela will come back with some new maps and stuff and it will become more active again.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 28, 2009)

youkieran said:
			
		

> the pic of the pokemon land is a game thing i was playing it now i dont play it i was pro on it


...What the heck?  
Oh, and I'm back from vacation, so mapping time  :gyroidsideways: .


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 28, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> youkieran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back.
Hope you had a good vacation.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow, this thread is dying  .


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 29, 2009)

I tried bumping it but nobody would post. =p
POST PEOPLE.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 29, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Wow, this thread is dying  .


We're waiting for some updates. 0:


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 29, 2009)

Help is still available here.
( o.o)/


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 29, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, we can't post if there's nothing to discuss.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm... True.  How about you could discuss which legendaries you want to see first in the game.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 29, 2009)

Mewtwo.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 29, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Entei, Raiku, Suicune. Celebi, and the legendary birds. 0:


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 29, 2009)

Latios!

Edit: And the legendary dogs.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 29, 2009)

Celebi ftw.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 29, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Mewtwo.


This.
Mewtwo would be awesome to run into.
What was that one movie, where he had his own island with all the clone pokemon?
That'd be a great idea, to give him his own island, maybe throw in a few random pokemon to roam it.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 29, 2009)

Entei, Raikou, and Suicune are going to be on their own islands, so maybe.

@Travis I think Mewtwo is fine, I will put it in if it receives more votes.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 29, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That movie was awesome. I support the Mewtwo idea.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 29, 2009)

Can you add custom Pok


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 29, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good idea, I mean we are putting in the clone starters and maybe clone Pikachu.


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 29, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome idea! I like that.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 29, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Can you add custom Pok


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 29, 2009)

What about my idea for a custom Legendary?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 29, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Can you add custom Pok


----------



## Gnome (Jul 29, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> JasonBurrows said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Can you add custom Pok


----------



## John102 (Jul 29, 2009)

add glimpses of mew in the beginning.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 29, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Can you add custom Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 29, 2009)

Maybe you should add another clone that wasn't in the movie.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it would be cool to have Crystal Onix in the game.
http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwZjBQD2


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I think it would be cool to have Crystal Onix in the game.
> http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwZjBQD2


You'd have to have Crystal Steelix too.
But I like the idea.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 29, 2009)

What version are you using?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 29, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or like Golden Steelix.  Goldix, lol.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 29, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just shiny Steelix.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I think it would be cool to have Crystal Onix in the game.
> http://gpxplus.net/info/ZwZjBQD2


Trust me, Crystal Onix will be in the game  .  It'll have a special move a normal Onix can't learn.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 29, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. I'll have to think about what that move could be...


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 29, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> Can you add custom Pok


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Rock Polish ;0


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm thinking of Meteor Smash as the move since it's an awesome move  .


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 29, 2009)

Will they be in the game?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 29, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Onix can learn Rock Polish  :O


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Will they be in the game?


Hellyus, they might be ticket events too.

Speaking of Hoenn Pokemon, I'm going to remove some Hoenn pokemon to make the special pokemon.  So say which Hoenn Pokemon you want to stay (Legendaries and starters will be in the game with no exceptions.)


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 29, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Rival's pokemon (I think their was only one Hoenn one) and Wailord!


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 29, 2009)

Maybe you should have a new Deoxys form ...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Maybe you should have a new Deoxys form ...


What kind of stats would it have?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 29, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


High Attack and Sp. Attack.

It would be "Deoxys - Strength Form"


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that just a second Deoxys Attack?


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 29, 2009)

What about a new Deoxys form with special stats?

Like High Sp. Attack and Sp. Defense.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 29, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> What about a new Deoxys form with special stats?
> 
> Like High Sp. Attack and Sp. Defense.


That's a nice idea.

Hig Hp. Sp.Atk and Sp.Def. Lowish Atk, Def and Spe. A tank, basically.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jul 29, 2009)

the mewtwo island/clone idea should definitely be used. make sure for hoenn you keep the salamance evolution. also make sure wobbufet is in the game. wobbufet is one of the best pokemon. literally. in competitive tournaments there is a moveset which is impossible to beat for wobbufet.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 29, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> What about a new Deoxys form with special stats?
> 
> Like High Sp. Attack and Sp. Defense.


Deoxys Special Form?


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess...?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 29, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> the mewtwo island/clone idea should definitely be used. make sure for hoenn you keep the salamance evolution. also make sure wobbufet is in the game. wobbufet is one of the best pokemon. literally. in competitive tournaments there is a moveset which is impossible to beat for wobbufet.


There's no unbeatable Wobbuffet moveset.

Still, Shadow Tag plus Encore is as broken as hell.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 29, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I wanna make a sprite for that ...


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 29, 2009)

Go ahead. I don't know how to make sprites anyways. XP


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 29, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Go ahead. I don't know how to make sprites anyways. XP


Lol.

I was just saying. XD


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Still.


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 29, 2009)

Eh... If I put in a new deoxys form I'll have to remove one of the default forms.. eh...


----------



## Away236 (Jul 29, 2009)

how's the game coming along


----------



## John102 (Jul 29, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


put a shiny crystal steelix in the game!


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh? But don't worry, I will  .


----------



## John102 (Jul 30, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I don't know how that would happen since no one know what a shiny crystal steelix looks like, maybe you could make it platinum since the original shiny steelix turn gold.


----------



## Sky master (Jul 30, 2009)

um...well why not make a new pokemon.a super rare pokemon for the front 
like halodenion!
its a dragon pokemon and it has armor on it and theres 3 pearls on the armor.
ones red.on the top.ones yellow on the left side.blue is on the right side.
like this:
-----R
---Y--B


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 30, 2009)

Sky master said:
			
		

> um...well why not make a new pokemon.a super rare pokemon for the front
> like halodenion!
> its a dragon pokemon and it has armor on it and theres 3 pearls on the armor.
> ones red.on the top.ones yellow on the left side.blue is on the right side.
> ...


Sounds complicated. I don't think their going to be making completely new pokemon.


----------



## Sky master (Jul 30, 2009)

oh
well still it would be a great pokemon.


----------



## Away236 (Jul 30, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Sky master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's that pokemon called in ur avy? suicide? wait suicine suicune


----------



## Vooloo (Jul 30, 2009)

Anything new you made?


----------



## NikoKing (Jul 30, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Anything new you made?


Nope, I haven't been mapping much lately since xela is doing it.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jul 30, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. Thanks for that random and pointless insult.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry for the 2 day bump, but it's needed since I think the thread is somewhat dying... ok time to release a question:
What special move should Crystal Onix have?:
-Meteor Smash
-Counter
-Fissure
-or Hyper Beam?


----------



## John102 (Aug 1, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Sorry for the 2 day bump, but it's needed since I think the thread is somewhat dying... ok time to release a question:
> What special move should Crystal Onix have?:
> -Meteor Smash
> -Counter
> ...


crystal meteor smash of death

monster mash

meteor smash.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 1, 2009)

meteor masher


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 1, 2009)

Meteor Mash.


----------



## Jake (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 1, 2009)

Meteor Mash

How far is you guys?


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Meteor Mash
> 
> How far is you guys?


Like 10% xD


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 1, 2009)

Give Crystal Onix a MEETEOR MAWSH


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 1, 2009)

how bout boulder bash


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> add glimpses of mew in the beginning.




I actually did that before you adked.

Don't care about bump.

Route 3 is done.

Heilo Cavern in the making.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 2, 2009)

John is psychic!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

youkieran said:
			
		

> The map is from a game. i used to play it, and was
> Good at it, but now, don't play it anymore.


Fixd


----------



## John102 (Aug 2, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John is psychic!


I'm a psychic pokemon =D

it's not really that much of a bump xela don't worry.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 2, 2009)

Still 10% huh.
Looks like I'll be playing this game at graduation. xD


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 2, 2009)

New information =/= Bump

I can't wait to play this....


----------



## The Bell Boy (Aug 2, 2009)

Application Form

Normal Trainer 

What Class?: Novice
Pokemon?: Ivysaur, Staravia, and SudoWoodo
Name?: Storm
Your text?: I'm not gonna lose to you!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

K, time for the pool :3

The whole city is at the beach, figures..

I'll start Hielo Cavern later, this might be the Crystal Onix area :0

Me and Niko will suspend this game once school starts, we are quite busy D:


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> K, time for the pool :3
> 
> The whole city is at the beach, figures..
> 
> ...


Suspending will start around September 5th (A.K.A My birthday.)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 2, 2009)

Okay.. Lucky.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 2, 2009)

LIES AND A HALF


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 2, 2009)

Suspend for how long?


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 2, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Suspend for how long?


We're estimating about 1-2 months. In November we could get 20% done, and on Winter Break about 40%.  Then the game should be released at about Spring Break 2010.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

I say we give a beta to Aaron.

Definetely.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I say we give a beta to Aaron.
> 
> Definetely.


No fair!


----------



## Sky master (Aug 2, 2009)

give it to vaporeon!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

Aaron can have
All my beta :3


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 2, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, Silver deserves a beta, and same with Andy and Trikki since they all helped the thread stay alive  .  Aaron can have one too.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 2, 2009)

How would we get it?


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 2, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> How would we get it?


Download......something.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 2, 2009)

All my beta re belong to:

Aaron, Andy,
roger,
trikki, silvar,  and and and


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Aug 2, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> All my beta re belong to:
> 
> Aaron, Andy,
> roger,
> trikki, silvar,  and and and


And me x)


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2009)

whattaboutme? loljk.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 3, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no no no no.


----------



## SamXX (Aug 3, 2009)

sign up said:
			
		

> Name: Dinner Lady
> Pokemon?: A sandwich called SAMwich and a Banana called Bananawich ,f you can do that please, level 35 & 30. I don't mind if you can't do this, I understand it'll be hard.
> What monotype gym do you want to have?: Well.. My pokemon's a sandwich...  Physic maybe?
> How many gym trainers?: 7
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 3, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> sign up said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All gym spots are taken, but I do love the character bio though


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mini boss maybe?


----------



## SamXX (Aug 3, 2009)

It's ok, that's me not reading the thread.
I'm a lazy git. x]
Would it be possible for you to just make the two pokemon to add into the game?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 3, 2009)

Zomg sammy's back

I'll do it for sammy :0

Lool time to replace nincada and ninjask


----------



## SamXX (Aug 3, 2009)

Yayy  I'mma be in a game!


----------



## DevilGopher (Aug 3, 2009)

i wanna be a devil gopher!  and when you lose, i is there to mock you, as you restart from the last pokemon center!


----------



## Hiro (Aug 3, 2009)

When you say give beta to Roger you mean me amirite? 

Still 10% only? That quite much for so short time 

OT: I forgot my laptop btw xela, laptop = AIM D:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 3, 2009)

more than 4 caves!

*question of the day*


----------



## SamXX (Aug 3, 2009)

3 Caves, I'm not that keen on them.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 3, 2009)

DevilGopher said:
			
		

> i wanna be a devil gopher!  and when you lose, i is there to mock you, as you restart from the last pokemon center!


Er... no thanks.  I can't make a script like that were you automatically lose.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 3, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Zomg sammy's back
> 
> I'll do it for sammy :0
> 
> Lool time to replace nincada and ninjask


What about Shedinja?


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 3, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll just replace that with another pokemon, and swap the evolution.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 3, 2009)

It's a pity that you can't include NEW pokemon.

I KNOW *lightbulb*

You could have a competition of who makes the best sprite and movveset for a pokemon and mybe TRY to include the winner! : D


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 3, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> It's a pity that you can't include NEW pokemon.
> 
> I KNOW *lightbulb*
> 
> You could have a competition of who makes the best sprite and movveset for a pokemon and mybe TRY to include the winner! : D


Hm... good idea, but who here knows how to sprite? xD .


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 3, 2009)

CoughNephewjackcough


----------



## Hiro (Aug 3, 2009)

I have no idea how to sprite, xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 3, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> I have no idea how to sprite, xD


I'm drinking sprite.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 3, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking. XD


----------



## Hiro (Aug 3, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm, intresting, YET yummy...


----------



## SamXX (Aug 3, 2009)

I just tried out this Advance Map, pretty good.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DId that before, didn't work out,


----------



## deathparty666 (Aug 3, 2009)

yeah... NephewJack sprited a couple pokemon for me... I had made up starter evolution families.


----------



## 4861 (Aug 6, 2009)

I made a Support Userbar.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 8, 2009)

animalX said:
			
		

> I made a Support Userbar.


The quality is horrible <:O

Save it as PNG, lol


----------



## Away236 (Aug 8, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i didn't mean it as an insult...just my train of thought.

anyways
am i in it nikoking??


----------



## Gnome (Aug 9, 2009)

NEDS MOAR BUMP.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 9, 2009)

I JUST POOPED MY PANTIES


----------



## Ricano (Aug 9, 2009)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> I JUST POOPED MY PANTIES


...wtf?

and how goes it, niko and xela?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 13, 2009)

Needed this. Xela told me to bump to revise.

Totodile: Level: Increases with main trainer
Crockanaw: Level: same
Feraligator: Level: Same
Sentret: Level: Same
Furret: Level: Same
And ????: Level Uber (Xela knows)


----------



## Jake (Aug 16, 2009)

This topic's died down.....


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 16, 2009)

ACdude said:
			
		

> This topic's died down.....


Yeah, but that's because me and xela are pretty busy with school.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 17, 2009)

Made a quick (and ugly) supporter sig since there is only one...

```
[IMG]http://i29.tinypic.com/vo3247.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the sig Roger!


----------



## John102 (Aug 17, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Thanks for the sig Roger!


ICWATUDIDTHAR


----------



## Hiro (Aug 17, 2009)

shut it >:[


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 17, 2009)

Not to be a jurk or anything, but you do realise this is illegal, right?
I downloaded the program to try it, and noticed something. It requires a rom. In which case would be a illegal copy. 100% illegal. Even if you have the game. And the fact that your rendering the map and what not, I believe is copyright infringement.


___Edit___

BTW By supporting this, that is supporting illegal things.

<big><big><big>Another  BTW! HAVING AN ILLEGAL COPY OF A GAME IS WORTH A LONG TIME IN PRISON AND <big><big><big><big>$250,000</big></big></big></big> FOR EACH GAME!</big></big></big>


----------



## Hiro (Aug 17, 2009)

Sssh!


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 17, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> Not to be a jurk or anything, but you do realise this is illegal, right?
> I downloaded the program to try it, and noticed something. It requires a rom. In which case would be a illegal copy. 100% illegal. Even if you have the game. And the fact that your rendering the map and what not, I believe is copyright infringement.


As long as you own the game, you may get the ROM for it legally.


----------



## John102 (Aug 17, 2009)

Nintendo Legal Info said:
			
		

> Can I Download a Nintendo ROM from the Internet if I Already Own the Authentic Game?
> 
> There is a good deal of misinformation on the Internet regarding the backup/archival copy exception. It is not a "second copy" rule and is often mistakenly cited for the proposition that if you have one lawful copy of a copyrighted work, you are entitled to have a second copy of the copyrighted work even if that second copy is an infringing copy. The backup/archival copy exception is a very narrow limitation relating to a copy being made by the rightful owner of an authentic game to ensure he or she has one in the event of damage or destruction of the authentic. Therefore, whether you have an authentic game or not, or whether you have possession of a Nintendo ROM for a limited amount of time, i.e. 24 hours, it is illegal to download and play a Nintendo ROM from the Internet.


Erm, that's just what it says on the Nintendo website, I think they may be a little biased though.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 17, 2009)

Psssh, Nintendo can eat up their pok


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 17, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Nintendo Legal Info said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it's legal if you beat the game in 23 hours 59 minutes or less, then delete it?

Loophole!


----------



## John102 (Aug 17, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's saying that even if you've only had it for a limited time that it is still illegal. They just gave 24 hours as an example.

I SAY WE REBEL!


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 17, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> Not to be a jurk or anything, but you do realise this is illegal, right?
> I downloaded the program to try it, and noticed something. It requires a rom. In which case would be a illegal copy. 100% illegal. Even if you have the game. And the fact that your rendering the map and what not, I believe is copyright infringement.
> 
> 
> ...


First off, it's legal if you own and buy the game with your own money.  Pirating games is illegal.  Second, yell that out to SMWcenteral forums, and they'll bombard you.  And last, the illegal issues were notified wayyy back in the thread, and trust me I know it's illegal.


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 17, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :'( 

Damn it....


----------



## John102 (Aug 17, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all know you can beat almost any game in under 24 hours silver, you don't need to prove it to us.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 17, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was on a role wih Platinum.

I think my best Emerald playthrough was about 30 .


----------



## John102 (Aug 17, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never got emerald, I thought ruby was good enough. I think a friend gave me saphire too. I just don't know where it is


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

who cares if its illegal? nintendo dosent even know that tbt even exists! even if nintendo knew about tbt,they wouldn't expect some ppl making an illegal game. especially a pokemon one.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 17, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> who cares if its illegal? nintendo dosent even know that tbt even exists! even if nintendo knew about tbt,they wouldn't expect some ppl making an illegal game. especially a pokemon one.


Nook is right actually lol.  Nintendo doesn't even care about SMWcenteral nor PokeCommunity (the rom hacking section) and those forums are more popular then this one.


----------



## John102 (Aug 17, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> who cares if its illegal? nintendo dosent even know that tbt even exists! even if nintendo knew about tbt,they wouldn't expect some ppl making an illegal game. especially a pokemon one.


Guys, you may not know this, but I'm an undercover cop, Nintendo sent me to track down some kids who were advertising an unauthorized Pokemon game on a popular Animal Crossing website.

I'm sorry boys, I'll have to take you under arrest.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 17, 2009)

Then you will have to come past me first!

I USE SPLASH!


----------



## Silverstorms (Aug 17, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA no.

Nintendo would have raided all the Mother forums by now, if they cared.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 17, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This^

Rly, nintendo doesn't give a *censored.2.0* to these kinds of forum.


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 17, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Rorato74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok then, lets waltz on down to nintendo's site and look at the legal part!

*Can I Download a Nintendo ROM from the Internet if I Already Own the Authentic Game?* 

There is a good deal of misinformation on the Internet regarding the backup/archival copy exception. It is not a "second copy" rule and is often mistakenly cited for the proposition that if you have one lawful copy of a copyrighted work, you are entitled to have a second copy of the copyrighted work even if that second copy is an infringing copy. The backup/archival copy exception is a very narrow limitation relating to a copy being made by the rightful owner of an authentic game to ensure he or she has one in the event of damage or destruction of the authentic. Therefore, whether you have an authentic game or not, or whether you have possession of a Nintendo ROM for a limited amount of time, i.e. 24 hours, it is illegal to download and play a Nintendo ROM from the Internet. 

And! If you look on the site rules, it even says, NO ROMS ALLOWED!

*Prohibited Content*
Users may not post, upload, ]Content that infringes upon any rights (including, but not limited to, copyrights and trademarks)[/b]

*Warez, <big><big><big><big><big>Roms</big></big></big></big></big>, CD-Keys, Cracks, Passwords, or Serial Numbers*


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok then but i hope you do realise that I had a rom on my DESKTOP and i got a letter in the mail with all this, and I didn't expect this... So have fun when your in trouble. I'd know. It happened to me.


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 17, 2009)

By the way, you know who cares? STORM DOES THATS WHO!!!


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 17, 2009)

Seriously, Stop all your complaining.  Storm isn't the only one who runs this site.  DarthGohan, OCM, and Miranda say I can do this.  I mean seriously, I'm not dumb or anything to know it's illegal.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 17, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> Ok then but i hope you do realise that I had a rom on my DESKTOP and i got a letter in the mail with all this, and I didn't expect this... So have fun when your in trouble. I'd know. It happened to me.


(Sorry for double post but he triple posted)
I have like 5 roms in my desktop and I didn't get that email.  In fact, nintendo doesn't even know what you have in your desktop, so how did you get it?


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Rorato74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya, nintendo's not a computer stalker.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 17, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even nook is smarter to know that.  Now look Rorato, I can do what I want to do, Illegal or not illegal. I'm doing this for TBT.  And yes, I know it's against ZB guidelines to not talk about illegal things, but seriously, why have the need to start up an illegal or non-illegal fight? I mean really.  I don't care if it's wrong, just stop being a nintendo stuck-up about it.  I don't want to fight.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 17, 2009)

They're making pokemon game totally unaffiliated by Nintendo. They're making it on their own, they're not giving out a game for free that will rob the company of their money. Plus, they're not selling it, it's free.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont wanna fight either. I JUST WANT THE GAME. IDC IF IT'S ILLEGAL OR NOT.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 17, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, Don't worry it should be released soon.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay! hey did u add fake pokemon in there? u know, pokemon that nintendo did not make up?


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 17, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, no.  But we're adding special pokemon into the mix maybe.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like missingno and bad egg?


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 17, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe Missingno, but some examples are: Crystal Onix, Spirit Gengar, Spirit Alakazam, Spirit Jigglypuff, Venustoise, Charsaur, Blastizard, and some more.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 17, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will u add dracowymsy? and shadow lugia? i hope u do. i'm so excited when this game comes out. i'll even advertise it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 18, 2009)

Dracowymsy - no

Shadow Lugia - Maybe


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 18, 2009)

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> And! If you look on the site rules, it even says, NO ROMS ALLOWED!
> 
> *Prohibited Content*
> Users may not post, upload, ]Content that infringes upon any rights (including, but not limited to, copyrights and trademarks)[/b]
> ...


We aren't idiots.

We're not distrubuting roms AT ALL.

We're giving IPS patches which are completely legal.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Rorato74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sides, you guys aren't charging for it either.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 4, 2009)

I thought I might bump this to keep it active.

How is it all coming along?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the bump ;D

I might work tomorrow


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 4, 2009)

U guys need fakemon? I make splices.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 5, 2009)

Bump for da thread


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 5, 2009)

nothx fakemon.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

B'ah.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 5, 2009)

maybe you can make your own pokemon game and put YOUR fakemon in it.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 5, 2009)

Oh, lawl no. I have nowhere near the time, patience, or know how to do it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

This needed a bit of a bump.
I'm a bit low on ideas and my creativiy is low at the moment, someone please help?


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 13, 2009)

creativity as in what?  pokemon, trainers phrases, or perhaps painting?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

maps
areas
leaders
trainerss
sprites
the works ;d


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> maps
> areas
> leaders
> trainerss
> ...


Sprites?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

jack, mind spriting some stuff i draw later?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2009)

MAKE A SUPPER DUPER SECRET RARE POKEYMAN THAT YOU OBTAIN BY DOING TASK THAT HAVE NO POINT IN A PRECISE ORDER AND IF YOU MESS UP YOU CAN'T GET IT AGAIN. IT SHALL BE CALLED POOP. /random


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> jack, mind spriting some stuff i draw later?


No prob. I just finished learning how to make smoother sprite lines, so the stuff'll be better then my other things. I also could try my hand at splicing trainers. I also can splice the Pokemon themselves.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> MAKE A SUPPER DUPER SECRET RARE POKEYMAN THAT YOU OBTAIN BY DOING TASK THAT HAVE NO POINT IN A PRECISE ORDER AND IF YOU MESS UP YOU CAN'T GET IT AGAIN. IT SHALL BE CALLED POOP. /random


why haven't you posted like this before i would have never disliked you T^T

THX JAKKKK


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMGZ I'LL GO SPRITE POOP NAO.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

YEY!1


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, I dunno. I gots em random mood swings today. ;o


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 13, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<3 : D


----------



## Sporge27 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hmmm you could make maps out of things you know in real life... or games.

I could sprite... but I'm feeling lazy so no poop from me today.


----------



## Horus (Sep 25, 2009)

Bump because I want it done ;D


----------



## Hub12 (Sep 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Bump because I want it done ;D


He's making a new thread.


Stop bumping it.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 25, 2009)

I hope it gets done, I just need to get Alecks' permission for making the new thread.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I hope it gets done, I just need to get Alecks' permission for making the new thread.


damnit it's Alecks's

sure, but make sure you link the posts that are of gym leaders and trainers


----------



## Jake (Sep 27, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New thread


----------

